# Memebox Addiction Support Thread



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

This thread is for those who are addicted to purchasing Memebox's, who put Memebox first before there bellies and hydro bills.

This is NOT an enabling thread.

If you are having a hard time, and need some support, or your having a breakdown due to new box releases, vent here and we will all support  you on you're path to serenity, and self control  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (That was little dramatic) but you get the point lol


----------



## ellabella10 (May 20, 2014)

My name is Sharon, and I have a memebox problem. Phew! I typed it out loud


----------



## veritazy (May 20, 2014)

I don't think I have a memeproblem yet (it is borderlined)...but I am ready to list out the pros and cons (mostly cons) like I always do, if you are in need of serious intervention.


----------



## cheriii (May 21, 2014)

Great thread! Thanks @ for creating this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Just in case anyone is interested, I find counting the number of items of your incoming boxes kinda keeps me from buying more boxes. For example you have 2 memeboxes, 1 luckybox and 1 minibox that will be shipped next month, you are actually expecting at least 2x6 + 6 + 3 items = 21 items in the coming month - not to mention memeboxes/luckyboxes contains 6-8 items so you might get more than your estimation. In my case I'd start to think about the time I need to use up all these items and the space needed to store them, and usually it stops me from buying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (May 21, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Great thread! Thanks @ for creating this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested, I find counting the number of items of your incoming boxes kinda keeps me from buying more boxes. For example you have 2 memeboxes, 1 luckybox and 1 minibox that will be shipped next month, you are actually expecting at least 2x6 + 6 + 3 items = 21 items in the coming month - not to mention memeboxes/luckyboxes contains 6-8 items so you might get more than your estimation. In my case I'd start to think about the time I need to use up all these items and the space needed to store them, and usually it stops me from buying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's a really good idea actually. I've already received 12 or so boxes with another 18 to come *hides face in shame*

I'm going to keep this method in mind


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> That's a really good idea actually. I've already received 12 or so boxes with another 18 to come *hides face in shame*
> 
> I'm going to keep this method in mind


Yea



cheriii said:


> Great thread! Thanks @ for creating this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested, I find counting the number of items of your incoming boxes kinda keeps me from buying more boxes. For example you have 2 memeboxes, 1 luckybox and 1 minibox that will be shipped next month, you are actually expecting at least 2x6 + 6 + 3 items = 21 items in the coming month - not to mention memeboxes/luckyboxes contains 6-8 items so you might get more than your estimation. In my case I'd start to think about the time I need to use up all these items and the space needed to store them, and usually it stops me from buying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea, that's crazy lol 21 items thats only counting, what.. 3 boxes?  I think most of us get more than 4 boxes, or so a month, its pretty crazy, I mean when I opened up my boxes that I posted in the spoilers last night, I wasn't even excited, they got delivered at 6pm, and I opened them up around 8pm or so? Just like , ughhhh I have to find places around my house to stash them, in the kitchen cupboards, daughters room, fiance's bathroom drawer haha, I might as well open up shop.


----------



## veritazy (May 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea
> 
> Yea, that's crazy lol 21 items thats only counting, what.. 3 boxes?  I think most of us get more than 4 boxes, or so a month, its pretty crazy, I mean when I opened up my boxes that I posted in the spoilers last night, I wasn't even excited, they got delivered at 6pm, and I opened them up around 8pm or so? Just like , ughhhh I have to find places around my house to stash them, in the kitchen cupboards, daughters room, fiance's bathroom drawer haha, I might as well open up shop.


you probably should...gosh. I have the same issue. And I am like donating stuff at the speed of light. But all is good, random gifting makes em happy.


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

I have 5 boxes on the way and while I used points to get them for free or lower the prices, I definitely feel super overwhelmed with the amount of stuff I have!

I suggest having a specific drawer or box or area for all your Memebox products.

Whenever you want a new box, go to that drawer and look at all the products you have that you haven't used yet! I can't tell you how much stuff I have already that I've never touched!


----------



## cheriii (May 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have 5 boxes on the way and while I used points to get them for free or lower the prices, I definitely feel super overwhelmed with the amount of stuff I have!
> 
> I suggest having a specific drawer or box or area for all your Memebox products.
> 
> Whenever you want a new box, go to that drawer and look at all the products you have that you haven't used yet! I can't tell you how much stuff I have already that I've never touched!


Same here! I have 3 boxes coming and all bought with points and codes so they are within my beauty budget, but I am looking at my stash of unopened products and they have expiry dates! That kinda gives me pressure lol!

And that's why I haven't spend the 15 points in my account yet (10 of which = 24hr limited)... Still thinking/resisting/contemplating...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 22, 2014)

I have just bought 4 boxes in 24 hours. With points, codes and promos, I paid $70 for all 4. I have a 5th one I ordered a month ago on the way. I am going broke and can't feed my kids. Not true but I have to unsub from those emails....


----------



## cherricelle (May 23, 2014)

From the 9 memeboxes I have received so far, I definitely have a tub filled with unused products. I have 11 boxes coming my way and I think just keeping the number of boxes that you will have in your mind whenever you look at the website really helps to stave of temptation hahaha!



nelliebelle1197 said:


> but I have to unsub from those emails....


Those emails definitely get you! I try to not visit their website as much as I can because temptation is very strong whenever I see new boxes.


----------



## veritazy (May 23, 2014)

I got alot coming my way too...but I'm skipping the latest boxes.

We have to understand *we don't *have to buy *all* the memeboxes.

They keep churning out new ones anyway. And even if you missed the highly raved ones, they always make a comeback as #2, #3...

Bonus points come and go too. 

This is not pokemon. We don't have to catch em all!


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I got alot coming my way too...but I'm skipping the latest boxes.
> 
> We have to understand *we don't *have to buy *all* the memeboxes.
> 
> ...


Exactly! That was my thought at the beginning when there only regulars "I have to catch them all!" But then they started coming out with too many and I gave up. I feel like if order too many I won't have time to enjoy each product and that stops me from buying more. It is really tempting to see all the points and let them go to waste lol .


----------



## AsianGirl (May 23, 2014)

One of the ways I tell myself that I do not need more Memeboxes is via my reaction to the items in the Naked Boxes and the Spoilers. TBH, I am not very eager for the items in the Naked Boxes and luke-warm on the released Spoiler items.

Every time I feel the urge to buy another box, I remind myself that if I’m not too excited for the items in the Naked Boxes, I’m probably going to be disappointed in the unknown items for the Memeboxes.

Although that mentality worked for about a week before I bought more boxes.  Now I keep a running tally of $$ spent on Memeboxes and I’m up to an embarrassing amount.  Then I start to think about what I **could** potentially buy with that kind of cash (i.e. flights, super nice meals, etc)


----------



## veritazy (May 24, 2014)

I thought I didn't have a problem since I am not always buying all the boxes...

Yesterday, I threw in all the stuff i haven't got to use/ only swatched (from the later memeboxes) into a large box and its frankly embarrassing to see a mountain of things like that. There are stil 2 other boxes of stuff from online shops and swapping...  :wacko:

I gave out some hair products, masks and lip items I am not using so it felt better.







And a mountain of boxes I haven't threw away...






I think I'm all good till winter.


----------



## ellabella10 (May 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I thought I didn't have a problem since I am not always buying all the boxes...
> 
> Yesterday, I threw in all the stuff i haven't got to use/ only swatched (from the later memeboxes) into a large box and its frankly embarrassing to see a mountain of things like that. There are stil 2 other boxes of stuff from online shops and swapping...  :wacko:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm much the same.  I have the thrown away all cardboard packaging on all the items in "spares", because it takes up too much space!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 24, 2014)

I canceled two test tubes and inner circle along with one birchbox. I probably won't renew Discover with Marta since they are getting kinda lax on shipping. So that leaves me with one BB, SS and Yuzen. AND THIS KOREAN GODZILLA OF AN ADDICTION.


----------



## Deena Parker (May 24, 2014)

I'm new to this discussion group but I am absolutely addicted to Memebox. I've have received over 35 boxes in less than two months and have at least 10 more pre-ordered. Cannot seem to get enough. Cancelled two subscription boxes just to support this habit. Glad to know I'm not alone!!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 25, 2014)

deparker1 said:


> I'm new to this discussion group but I am absolutely addicted to Memebox. I've have received over 35 boxes in less than two months and have at least 10 more pre-ordered. Cannot seem to get enough. Cancelled two subscription boxes just to support this habit. Glad to know I'm not alone!!


Far from it sister  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, In time it will pass, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 25, 2014)

As Miss Jexie,

I'm pretty overwhelmed by so many products, I try something new everyday and by the end of the week, im not sure which products worked for me and which didn't.... All my friends have moved away out west, and we haven't kept in touch so its very limited to who I can gift items too. I already gifted my mother a handful of things, and that's it.

I just can't keep it organized lol.


----------



## biancardi (May 25, 2014)

@ impressive!!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> As Miss Jexie,
> 
> I'm pretty overwhelmed by so many products, I try something new everyday and by the end of the week, im not sure which products worked for me and which didn't.... All my friends have moved away out west, and we haven't kept in touch so its very limited to who I can gift items too. I already gifted my mother a handful of things, and that's it.
> 
> I just can't keep it organized lol.


@  Start up an ebay account lady!  Sell that stuff for money!  Then you can buy more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No, I'm serious.  You should.  Do it.

So, I've been getting a lot of stuff and I am not kidding... I only have one face and its pretty small... So I've been putting it all over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My legs are practically ten years old they've had so much anti-aging goodness slather on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My elbows, heels and knees are perfectly exfoliated.

The lastest Sleeping Pack I got has moisturized my arms very nicely.  No red bumpy upper arms for me!  I mixed it with the Propolis Ampoule, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Might as well use it for something so it doesn't sit in the drawer, right?!


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

I have to admit I am so addicted I only buy now if I can get a good discount. Although I am gaining such a huge stash I should stop buying.


----------



## veritazy (May 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have to admit I am so addicted I only buy now if I can get *a good discount*. Although I am gaining such a huge stash I should stop buying.


I share your sentiments. Memebox would be too darn smart if they add memepoints now...where we are weakest after a week of no-buys.  :laughno:   :laughno:


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I share your sentiments. Memebox would be too darn smart if they add memepoints now...where we are weakest after a week of no-buys.  :laughno:   :laughno:


sadly i havent had a week of no buys but I know they may release points for the public holiday in Korea and waiting to see if correct.

I have never been like this with anything else although I buy ahead on my monthly boxes.


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @  Start up an ebay account lady!  Sell that stuff for money!  Then you can buy more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No, I'm serious.  You should.  Do it.
> 
> So, I've been getting a lot of stuff and I am not kidding... I only have one face and its pretty small... So I've been putting it all over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My legs are practically ten years old they've had so much anti-aging goodness slather on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I actually use rich creams (too rich for my oily face) on my neck, arms and legs as well.    If I cannot swap it or sell it, I will use them on the parts of my body that aren't an oil slick!!


----------



## rachelshine (May 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sadly i havent had a week of no buys but I know they may release points for the public holiday in Korea and waiting to see if correct.
> 
> I have never been like this with anything else although I buy ahead on my monthly boxes.


Ohhh I wonder if they _will_ dole out points of their upcoming holiday! I will definitely be on high alert right before and after!


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 30, 2014)

I got the three (green tea, pore care and night care) and I was a little disappointed...like the excitement is wearing off I may end up canceling other boxes...


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 3, 2014)

True story: I haven't received a box and I am feeling addicted.  They keep giving me crazy amounts of points which makes the boxes like TEN TIMES more attractive to buy.  I have like 5 boxes coming for me over the summer/into early fall.  I cannot let myself order any more until I receive my first two boxes.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 7, 2014)

I also have waaaaay too much stuff from Memebox now... like drawers full of stuff. It's gotten to the point where it's stressing me out more than exciting me since I have no room for all of it! I still have a lot of boxes coming to! Now, I did discover some stuff that I absolutely love, but how many eye creams do I really need (for example)? I did try listing some of it on ebay, but it just doesn't seem like there's a huge market for the stuff. I even cancelled pretty much all the rest of my subscription boxes too! I actually kind of feel like a hoarder right now!  :blush:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 8, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I also have waaaaay too much stuff from Memebox now... like drawers full of stuff. It's gotten to the point where it's stressing me out more than exciting me since I have no room for all of it! I still have a lot of boxes coming to! Now, I did discover some stuff that I absolutely love, but how many eye creams do I really need (for example)? I did try listing some of it on ebay, but it just doesn't seem like there's a huge market for the stuff. I even cancelled pretty much all the rest of my subscription boxes too! I actually kind of feel like a hoarder right now!  :blush:


That's exactly how I feel. I have like what, 10 eye creams. a bunch of moisturizers and the list goes on. I went through my drawer today and found stuff I forgot I even got from MEMEBOX. I think the addiction is dwindling down, and I will just stick to trading stuff with other members now, maybe the odd box here and there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 8, 2014)

So far I've bought and received 17 boxes and I still have 14 coming! Which is an awful lot of stuff! There's no denying I'm addicted and it's so hard for me to find any more place in my house to keep all the coming cosmetics. Luckily, these are the only beauty boxes I buy and I pretty much stopped shopping for cosmetics. I also think I'm getting better at controlling myself because I don't feel the need to buy each and every new box immediately. Recently, I've really tried to limit my purchases to the boxes I know I really, really want. Unfortunately, with so many new choices Memebox is providing, there's a good chance I'll always find sth new I want/need.


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm the same. I've received 14 with 15 still to come. I had a huge "spares" pile before memebox, but now it's outta control.

Like others. I think I've reigned in my Pokemon way of thinking and aren't buying a bix now unless it screams at me (like the bubble box). Really tempted by the cacao one though......

I think I'll always get the global ones though, because they always seem to be phenomenal!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been going for the themed ones, which I am glad to see that that some of them are globals.  I do think that the globals can be a better value - after comparing my luckybox  5 (which is like a global in many ways) and superbox green tea 15.

my breakdown is as such

luckybox #5 - luckybox - but I will consider a global because it is similar
Green Tea - superbox
Honey - superbox
Office Essentials - global
Color Box Blue-  global
Grapefruit Scent box -global
Footcare- superbox
Oriental -   global

Milk -  global

Whole Grains - global

Aloe Vera - superbox
Herbal - superbox
Mask #4 - global
Chocolate Box - global
Bubble Pop - superbox

so 6 superboxes, 9 globals

I am a theme person with memebox!!  One day, I will take the plunge and purchase a global that isn't a theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ladies - I thought I had a lot!!  But remember, these purchases all began on May 11th - lol.  How long have you all been purchasing from memebox?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've been going for the themed ones, which I am glad to see that that some of them are globals.  I do think that the globals can be a better value - after comparing my luckybox  5 (which is like a global in many ways) and superbox green tea 15.
> 
> my breakdown is as such
> 
> ...


Well, I started in January so you're definately a faster buyer than me! LOL

However, I think the excitement wears off a bit with time so I control myself now more than before. So there's a chance you'll be purchasing less with time, too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ladies - I thought I had a lot!!  But remember, these purchases all began on May 11th - lol.  How long have you all been purchasing from memebox?


I am in the same boat as you only mine started around April 20th.

The list is thus


Memebox #12
Memebox #13
Memebox #14
Milk Global
Cacao Global
Mask Edition #3 Global
Mask Edition #4 Global
Rose Scentbox Global
Night Care Superbox
Honey Superbox
Burst of Color Superbox
So that is 8 Global 3 Super.  Also I made like 3 accounts to get as many points possible and broke up the orders amongst the accounts for maximum savings.  I also made sure to get the boxes that would ship on the same day on the same account.

And yes, I totally broke my no-buy because cacao box.  Damn you memebox.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 8, 2014)

I started in February with Memebox #5.2

Memebox #5.2

Memebox #6

Memebox #7

Memebox #8

Memebox #9

Memebox #10

Memebox #11

Luckybox #1

Luckybox #2

Luckybox #4

Superbox #3 (Hydration)

Superbox #6 (Anti-Aging)

Superbox #8 (Missha)

Preordered/Still to Come

Memebox #12

Memebox #13

Memebox #14

Memebox #15

Memebox #16

Memebox Office Essentials

Memebox Oriental Medicine

Superbox #23 (Summer Box) 

I have pretty much had a Pokemon mentality up until a point. That is a great way to put it! It sucks because, as I said, I already feel so overwhelmed, yet I still have so many boxes coming!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 8, 2014)

I started with memebox 5, and I've gotten these so far:

Memebox global: 5,5-2, 6-2.7,8,9,10,11 
Memebox themed:Hair and body , 10 min, makeup edition, mask edition 1, by nature, banila co, free from oil and trouble
Luckybox: 1,2,3
Superbox: Makeup edition, Tonymoly, TFS, Hydration, Snail 1

Waiting for: 

Hair and body 2
Summer box
Foot box
Bubble pop
Memebox global 12-16
Office essentials

Oriental Medicine
Colorbox Red

Scent bundle (baby powder, grapefruit and rose?)
Hair superbox

Like, I feel like even though I have so many ordered, it's never ENOUGH!!! You know what I mean?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I'm eyeing cacao, collagen and aloe box, trying to control myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 8, 2014)

here i go on my list. my first box was 5-2 too and so far I have:

memebox #5-2, memebox #6, superbox #1, memebox #7, luckybox #1, thefaceshop superbox, memebox #8, luckybox #2, banila co memebox, memebox #9, hair and body, luckybox #3, memebox #10, mini #2,

and to come I have:

memebox #11, office essentials, hair and body #2, memebox #12, colorbox #2 orange, scentbox bundle 2 + 1, summerbox, oriental medicine, whole grain, milk, color burst #2, herbal cosmetics, cacao, memebox #13, memebox #14, memebox #15, memebox #16

i am addict...... oh dear


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2014)

this is fun to see what everyone else has ordered!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this is fun to see what everyone else has ordered!


in my defence I use them for reviews... that is my defence and i am sticking to it.


----------



## Haylie (Jun 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's exactly how I feel. I have like what, 10 eye creams. a bunch of moisturizers and the list goes on. I went through my drawer today and found stuff I forgot I even got from MEMEBOX. I think the addiction is dwindling down, and I will just stick to trading stuff with other members now, maybe the odd box here and there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Id be interested in the curl creams

I dont have a addiction yet. I  get one memebox a month.

About the hoarding, if it were  me, Id give them out as gifts to family , neighbors or co workers,   during birthdays and  holidays  make them a  bath/spa  makeup gift basket.

I have pre teen girls in my neighborhood that are  friends with my girl, So every birthday , easter, I make baskets with nail polish, handcreams, perfumes.

Memebox Ive received:

5.2, 7,  11, Luckybox restock

Cacoa (chocolate box)

ordered.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 8, 2014)

That's a good idea! These are quality products, so they would make awesome gifts! Another excuse to buy more, haha


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> in my defence I use them for reviews... that is my defence and i am sticking to it.


me too!  We all use them for reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> me too!  We all use them for reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't. I just have a problem haha.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 8, 2014)

@ smartest buyer I have come across yet. Gurrll you have my respect~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I made an account here so I could find other fellow addicts T_T. I've had only four boxes arrive so far (Memebox 8, Superbox 19, Superbox 20, Ten Minute Box) and I don't even remember which ones are coming any more because despite my desperate attempts to not order click check out, I totally blank out and accidentally order more. So when my memebox packages arrive I'm completely surprised at least?! " D: ;___;

I am currently struggling to not order the collagen box and the cacao box. MEMEBOX WHY DO YOU HAVE TO RELEASE SO MANY AMAZINGLY THEMED BOXES?! WHY?!


----------



## trubleu (Jun 8, 2014)

I've come to realize that all the $$$ I spent on memeboxes lately, I could've bought the chromebook laptop I've been wanting. I'm borrowing right now so my bro really wants it back. I decided to let him change my paypal password so I can't access it. I've got more eye creams and moisturizers than I can count and only 1 face to put it on. Mom's getting half of those. And frankly, really only the global boxes are exciting me when I open them up. The other ones are nice, or more so the idea of them. I ordered the global 11-16, so will be continuing to get those, but will lay off the other ones. That cacao one is tempting, but I know I'll be a bit disappointed when I actually do get it, so it has to be a no-go.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

trubleu said:


> I've come to realize that all the $$$ I spent on memeboxes lately, I could've bought the chromebook laptop I've been wanting. I'm borrowing right now so my bro really wants it back. I decided to let him change my paypal password so I can't access it. I've got more eye creams and moisturizers than I can count and only 1 face to put it on. Mom's getting half of those. And frankly, really only the global boxes are exciting me when I open them up. The other ones are nice, or more so the idea of them. I ordered the global 11-16, so will be continuing to get those, but will lay off the other ones. That cacao one is tempting, but I know I'll be a bit disappointed when I actually do get it, so it has to be a no-go.


Saving up can be hard, and over spending is easy.  Try allocating a set amount towards Memebox each month . Say what? 3 Memebox's @ 23$ = 70$ + shipping, but there's usually a shipping discount or points, so 70$ each month or LESS goes towards Memebox each month, and than save the rest, or spend less on Memebox. Stay away from the Superboxes if you have to, because usually the regular Memeboxes are the best for your money. That's what I will be doing this month, spending only 70$ on Memebox, or less, because I have a trip to Dubai next year. Even like another hobby outside the home can really stop the cravings for Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ive gone about 1 month without purchasing a Memebox, but they just released a new payment processor, so I had to activate a new spending plan, just in case I started to spend 500-600$ JUST on Memebox's each month, which is just outrageous.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Saving up can be hard, and over spending is easy.  Try allocating a set amount towards Memebox each month . Say what? 3 Memebox's @ 23$ = 70$ + shipping, but there's usually a shipping discount or points, so 70$ each month or LESS goes towards Memebox each month, and than save the rest, or spend less on Memebox. Stay away from the Superboxes if you have to, because usually the regular Memeboxes are the best for your money. That's what I will be doing this month, spending only 70$ on Memebox, or less, because I have a trip to Dubai next year. Even like another hobby outside the home can really stop the cravings for Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ive gone about 1 month without purchasing a Memebox, but they just released a new payment processor, so I had to activate a new spending plan, just in case I started to spend 500-600$ JUST on Memebox's each month, which is just outrageous.


o/t Dubai?  How fun!  Is it for business or pleasure?  Have you been before?  I love hearing people's trips around the world!

how does this new payment processor work?  I use paypal with no problems, but I did notice that new option...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> o/t Dubai?  How fun!  Is it for business or pleasure?  Have you been before?  I love hearing people's trips around the world!
> 
> how does this new payment processor work?  I use paypal with no problems, but I did notice that new option...


For Pleasure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.       - I was never fond of paypal I guess, and it really opens up the buying market when having direct credit card payments, and paypal, instead of only Paypal, especially if business want to buy for functions. I actually referred a friend of mine from college, shes an owner of a business here in Ottawa and she wanted to purchase some boxes for a business function at the Ottawa convention center but they didnt have a credit card payment method, only paypal at the time, for an order which was about 16,000$? I think. So we contacted Memebox and they added a new payment processor!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It took about a month.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> For Pleasure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.       - I was never fond of paypal I guess, and it really opens up the buying market when having direct credit card payments, and paypal, instead of only Paypal, especially if business want to buy for functions. I actually referred a friend of mine from college, shes an owner of a business here in Ottawa and she wanted to purchase some boxes for a business function at the Ottawa convention center but they didnt have a credit card payment method, only paypal at the time, for an order which was about 16,000$? I think. So we contacted Memebox and they added a new payment processor!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It took about a month.


that is great!

yes, I can see why for business functions, why paypal isn't the best - they do require you to enter in your banking information.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

@ omg envy!! enjoy Dubai~ it is spectacular everywhere you look. And $16k??! Gosh, they need to commission you something.

Glad that they opened up new payment method...tho I haven't bought anything in AGES. The memepeople disabled me, because they didnt reply to mails. Even my friend's. I hate to have referred friends and they have bad experiences...I feel horrible then.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ omg envy!! enjoy Dubai~ it is spectacular everywhere you look. And $16k??! Gosh, they need to commission you something.
> 
> Glad that they opened up new payment method...tho I haven't bought anything in AGES. The memepeople disabled me, because they didnt reply to mails. Even my friend's. I hate to have referred friends and they have bad experiences...I feel horrible then.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Disabled?? What happened? @@veritazy


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

@ nah its just disabled as in the opposite of enabled. turned off kinda feeling lately. :/


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ nah its just disabled as in the opposite of enabled. turned off kinda feeling lately. :/


Oh Ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 9, 2014)

trubleu said:


> I've come to realize that all the $$$ I spent on memeboxes lately, I could've bought the chromebook laptop I've been wanting. I'm borrowing right now so my bro really wants it back. I decided to let him change my paypal password so I can't access it. I've got more eye creams and moisturizers than I can count and only 1 face to put it on. Mom's getting half of those. And frankly, really only the global boxes are exciting me when I open them up. The other ones are nice, or more so the idea of them. I ordered the global 11-16, so will be continuing to get those, but will lay off the other ones. That cacao one is tempting, but I know I'll be a bit disappointed when I actually do get it, so it has to be a no-go.


Most of the non regular boxes have disappointed me as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm sticking with regular ones.


I have a lot of products I haven't used and could give to other people, but I also think what's the point of buying stuff to give away later when I can buy one thing I really like and I CTknow I will for sure use.

That's helping me to stop buying random boxes lol


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 10, 2014)

I keep having to tell myself that i don't really want any of the value sets and that it isn't a value if I wasn't planning on buying them already

MEMEBOX!!

On the bright side I got my first box and love it...soooooo...yay?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 10, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I keep having to tell myself that i don't really want any of the value sets and that it isn't a value if I wasn't planning on buying them already
> 
> MEMEBOX!!
> 
> On the bright side I got my first box and love it...soooooo...yay?


Welcome to the club sister lol


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

I had a nightmare yesterday. I was in the middle of the woods and hiking with a bunch of memeboxes in my bag for some reason.

And then there was a flood so I had to abandon my boxes and run for higher ground.

I woke up feeling devastated.

I wish I was joking or making this up but I'm actually not... I think I'm a little too crazy even for this thread.... T____T


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> I had a nightmare yesterday. I was in the middle of the woods and hiking with a bunch of memeboxes in my bag for some reason.
> 
> And then there was a flood so I had to abandon my boxes and run for higher ground.
> 
> ...


LMAO! I've had a few memebox dreams, but that was when I first started splurging and buying every box they came out with. In time those dreams shall pass LOL. PS: Your not crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@athy


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> LMAO! I've had a few memebox dreams, but that was when I first started splurging and buying every box they came out with. In time those dreams shall pass LOL. PS: Your not crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@athy


Haha! I'm relieved to hear I'm not the only one @ XDDD

Although there will be more of them... Oh dear, I hope the memebox dreams are nicer to me! @[email protected]


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> Haha! I'm relieved to hear I'm not the only one @ XDDD
> 
> Although there will be more of them... Oh dear, I hope the memebox dreams are nicer to me! @[email protected]


You might be dreaming of it again tonight since the haul. Its the tetris effect. 

I once dream of getting leprosy after the first day in derm clinic. Not cool.

Gurll...you gotta chill.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

look - I need a pore box.  And fermented stuff.  I just do.


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> You might be dreaming of it again tonight since the haul. Its the tetris effect.
> 
> I once dream of getting leprosy after the first day in derm clinic. Not cool.
> 
> Gurll...you gotta chill.


Sounds like a terrible dream to have D=

That... last line actually made me feel a lot calmer. Thank you for that =D 

THE SUPPORT THREAD IS WORKING.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@biancardi oh no you don't. (tries to psych self at the same time)


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 15, 2014)

Okay I did a thing and i might have actually broken the addiction.

I ordered the Hair box when it restocked because my hair is just weird and frizzy and not tameable.  Saw the box on the spoiler thread.  Regret immediately.  Tried to cancel and FB person said I couldn't.  I am so frustrated with myself and ashamed that I let myself just order it that I can't bring myself to spend more money on other memebox things even though i want them for fear it will end up like this again.

Shame brings my addiction to its knees.


----------



## athy (Jun 15, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> Okay I did a thing and i might have actually broken the addiction.
> 
> I ordered the Hair box when it restocked because my hair is just weird and frizzy and not tameable.  Saw the box on the spoiler thread.  Regret immediately.  Tried to cancel and FB person said I couldn't.  I am so frustrated with myself and ashamed that I let myself just order it that I can't bring myself to spend more money on other memebox things even though i want them for fear it will end up like this again.
> 
> Shame brings my addiction to its knees.


I too feel like this has done something about my addiction.

But as my rentals have always said, write a direct but public, angry-sounding letter to customer service, and then only after you've given them a chance with that, THEN decide to take your business elsewhere.

I channelled all the rudeness I could muster into a little post on their facebook page ;w;

I felt very guilty posting it but hey, maybe I'll save someone who was going to order the box from ordering it....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 15, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> Okay I did a thing and i might have actually broken the addiction.
> 
> I ordered the Hair box when it restocked because my hair is just weird and frizzy and not tameable.  Saw the box on the spoiler thread.  Regret immediately.  Tried to cancel and FB person said I couldn't.  I am so frustrated with myself and ashamed that I let myself just order it that I can't bring myself to spend more money on other memebox things even though i want them for fear it will end up like this again.
> 
> Shame brings my addiction to its knees.


They just posted on there facebook page 20 mins [email protected]


----------



## athy (Jun 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They just posted on there facebook page 20 mins [email protected]


The fb person already replied to her it seems =/

I got no reply on fb, just through email after I post on their fb... It's a shame that it feels like the only way you can get treated decently by their CS is by sounding angry... T___T


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 16, 2014)

athy said:


> The fb person already replied to her it seems =/
> 
> I got no reply on fb, just through email after I post on their fb... It's a shame that it feels like the only way you can get treated decently by their CS is by sounding angry... T___T


I didn't have to get angry at all.  I just expressed that I wanted to cancel and they said I couldn't.  Am I upset that the cancellation policy doesn't take into account those who order a day after the shipping date? Hell yeah.  I dislike also that it was faster via facebook and they did not reply to my email at all.  I probably sounded anxious as hell.


----------



## athy (Jun 16, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I didn't have to get angry at all.  I just expressed that I wanted to cancel and they said I couldn't.  Am I upset that the cancellation policy doesn't take into account those who order a day after the shipping date? Hell yeah.  I dislike also that it was faster via facebook and they did not reply to my email at all.  I probably sounded anxious as hell.


But I managed to get a cancellation and you didn't.... =x...

I wasn't actually angry, I was very calm - but since I knew about their cancellation policy I had to make them want to cancel for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's all!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi,

My name is Marjolein, I'm a Memeboxaholic!

I've bought 49 Memeboxes and 6 Memeshop orders since this March.

Sarah from Bits&amp;Boxes called me the "Memequeen".

I'm loving and using that title but it does costs a lot xD

Girls we are fabulous and need more Memeboxes!

But when do we say no?

XOXO

Marjolein

*your Memequeen*

[Edited by meaganola. Faux signature/social media promotion removed.]


----------



## Jane George (Jun 20, 2014)

I say no atm as running out of room. I need a bigger house


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Marjolein, I'm a Memeboxaholic!
> 
> ...


49 boxes!! Hands the tiara to Marjolein!!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje omg....memequeen is an understatement. Memeempress??! Can someone come up with an even more powerful title lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

MemeImperialHighness


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I say no atm as running out of room. I need a bigger house


That's what helping me buy less boxes! When I saw them piled up in my room. I was like no more! I haven't even used half of the stuff yet. The only box I used everything from was the Hair and Body box. XD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

Woops and I was thinking I it wasn't so bad and that someone here must have way more memeboxes than me xD 

Thanks for the titles xD haha

 
PS I didn't know I couldn't add social media links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now I have 10 warning points. How do I get rid of them?


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

@@biancardi sounds about right.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi sounds about right.  :smilehappyyes:


I wanted to like your post, but my like button is broke...sigh


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wanted to like your post, but my like button is broke...sigh


haha. I'll take your post of goodwill. 

And welcome home to addiction thread, child.  :hugs3:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wanted to like your post, but my like button is broke...sigh


Well HELLOOO @@biancardi! Broke the bank yet? Lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh my, now I get it... I think I take things too literally xD haha


----------



## yunii (Jun 20, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Marjolein, I'm a Memeboxaholic!
> 
> ...


OMG how do u use all those products?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

yunii said:


> OMG how do u use all those products?


Very easy actually: I have a Korean skincare routine for day &amp; night so you use a lot lot lot of products in a routine. My whole skincare routine is made out of memebox products and korean products I bought online. so say for daytime(sorry for bad english I'm Dutch!):

*1* clean your face from makeup with makeup removeing wipes.* 2* Cleanse your face with a foam/cream or gel cleanser (I use cream cleansers) *3*. apply toner *4*. apply mask (any kind of) *5*, cleanse again *6*. apply essence. *7*. apply moist amoule *8*. apply emulsion. *9.* apply moist cream. *10*. apply water essence spray *11*. apply suncream *12.* apply cc cream (or bb) *13* apply makeup. *14*. Spray water essence again. *15.* Wash hands and apply bodylotion on arms and hand or mine will get super dry) *16*. apply perfume  en done I think

And apply everything without flipping coins (so apply royal, but not the perfume)

It works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Well HELLOOO @@biancardi! Broke the bank yet? Lol


ARRGGGGHHHHH.....

I had fun at work this afternoon - I was in a R&amp;D session and I saw the OMG email.  I dropped everything to open it up and look at it.  My co-worker, a guy, started asking me about it, so I started googling weird Asian skincare!!  HAHA

We had a good laugh over that.....Bull Semen for hair, bird poo for facials.  Makes the snake venom, bee venom &amp; snail slime seem ordinary!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ARRGGGGHHHHH.....
> 
> I had fun at work this afternoon - I was in a R&amp;D session and I saw the OMG email.  I dropped everything to open it up and look at it.  My co-worker, a guy, started asking me about it, so I started googling weird Asian skincare!!  HAHA
> 
> We had a good laugh over that.....Bull Semen for hair, bird poo for facials.  Makes the snake venom, bee venom &amp; snail slime seem ordinary!


I bought bee venom from MASK HOUSE for under my eyes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

The secret key spot thingie is made with bee venom.  I purchased an essence spray from beautynetkorea (again, secret key) with bee venom.  I like it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The secret key spot thingie is made with bee venom.  I purchased an essence spray from beautynetkorea (again, secret key) with bee venom.  I like it.


Do you mean this one:  Secret Key - Honey Bee's AC Control Mist 100ml [ Sesentive / Troubled skin ] ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(love that shop too.. but somehow their shop on ebay (with same products) ships faster than their website:O)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Do you mean this one:  Secret Key - Honey Bee's AC Control Mist 100ml [ Sesentive / Troubled skin ] ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (love that shop too.. but somehow their shop on ebay (with same products) ships faster than their website:O)


yes, that is the product and I love it!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, that is the product and I love it!!


Well then next time I go shopping I'll add it to the list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 21, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje *bowing down* that is like BEYOND impressive. I just imagine you laying in pile of pink boxes and strange Korean skincare. What a life!! Love it. 

I have 4 or 5 boxes coming to me and I have literally no where to put them. No. Where. Must get rid of other stuff before then!! I guess that's the good thing about these taking forever and a day to ship right?


----------



## veritazy (Jun 21, 2014)

@@rachelshine i'll be embarassed when my cousin come over to help me pack some stuff. lol. I am a student!! I can't have this much stuff but I do  :laughno:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

I will also be embarrassed!  I just bought many S.Korean masks at iHerb.com (see my post here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/?p=2228767)

they have a trial section - and they had several masks at .50 each!!  some of them were a 2-pack, etc - normally 2.95 each. 

I bought 69.00 worth of items for only 21.95!

my masks have their own tupperware container in the frig now - lol


----------



## veritazy (Jun 21, 2014)

@@biancardi at this rate you might be needing a new fridge   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 21, 2014)

Haha, good to know I'm not the only one obsessed with sheet masks. I have over 100 stored away in a box xD


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Haha, good to know I'm not the only one obsessed with sheet masks. I have over 100 stored away in a box xD


*stored*? Girl! you ever going to use those?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> *stored*? Girl! you ever going to use those?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I take about 5 a time to the refrigerator to use, and just grab new once they're used. I don't have room for all of them in there xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 21, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@marjojojoleintje *bowing down* that is like BEYOND impressive. I just imagine you laying in pile of pink boxes and strange Korean skincare. What a life!! Love it.
> 
> I have 4 or 5 boxes coming to me and I have literally no where to put them. No. Where. Must get rid of other stuff before then!! I guess that's the good thing about these taking forever and a day to ship right?


haha I stack them in a tower, Soon I'll reach my ceiling xD  when I have enough I'm gonna build my Memefortress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (I keep the boxes because I think they are handy) I did recently hanged to shelves in my room to specialy storage Korean cosmetics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  YES late shipping is good because then I can empty products in the waiting time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I take about 5 a time to the refrigerator to use, and just grab new once they're used. I don't have room for all of them in there xD


Mask in the fridge? why


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

I am not going to horde my masks - I try to do a mask a couple of times a week right now!


----------



## yunii (Jun 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Haha, good to know I'm not the only one obsessed with sheet masks. I have over 100 stored away in a box xD


Me too! I use two per week...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh, I didnt mean freezer, I just dont know the word for the other thing XD


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Mask in the fridge? why


I keep mine in the fridge because I like how it feels when I put it on my face - the cooling effect.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 22, 2014)

As @@biancardi said, cooling helps with pore minimizing and it actually preserves the masks longer. Watched this show and a beauty editor said oil production increases 10 times more when your face is 1 degree hotter.


----------



## yunii (Jun 22, 2014)

Since I just purchased 2 more boxes this weekend, I think I need to stay in this forum for awhile. I have purchased 20 memebox so far (addiction started in April). I am even sending my boxes to my friend since I am in the middle of a move.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

yunii said:


> Since I just purchased 2 more boxes this weekend, I think I need to stay in this forum for awhile. I have purchased 20 memebox so far (since this addiction started in April). I am even sending my boxes to my friend since I am in the middle of a move.


yep, I have purchased 25 boxes since Mother's Day (lol). I need to stay in this thread too - keep me STRONG.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes fridge it is! Not freezer. When you leave them their you get such a cooling sensation when you wear it. Try it ^^


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

Girls I'm back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (my comments were hold by the moderators:O)

O yes i'm gonna try to make coolings mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (with kind of mask would you advice... aloe or honey or tomate kind of masks?

PS I've bought 6 memeboxes yesterday! I desperately wanted the K-style and it was sold out. but you could still get it in the $89 value box (I had the 3rd last set)

plus I bought the cacao and the At home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls I'm back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (my comments were hold by the moderators:O)
> 
> O yes i'm gonna try to make coolings mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (with kind of mask would you advice... aloe or honey or tomate kind of masks?
> 
> ...


   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im sure they will restock soon.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje I've have kept all of my masks in the fridge, so any of those would work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im sure they will restock soon.


Yeah but maybe the code $10 code will not work anymore and shipping etc. (plus I had some points on my account) I don't mind it that much. I did want the K-Style. maybe i'm gonna love the OMG box and I know I'm gonna love the Detox box.... but I already have the Zero cosmetics, I already asked memebox if they could make a deal so I could give it away to someone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@marjojojoleintje I've have kept all of my masks in the fridge, so any of those would work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What is your favorite sheet mask?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> What is your favorite sheet mask?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am new to sheet masks, so my favorite so far is DEWYTREE Tea Tree Blemish Solution Mask (thanks to @ for swapping that to me) I will have to purchase some more when I am done with the masks that I know I will be getting..

I have 3 of the tomato-coconut ones, a bunch of ginseng ones I ordered previously, I have a set of 10 red wine coming tomorrow, plus I have my precious honey one. I have used the tomato coconut, the green tea collagen (that was really NICE, btw - I wish they had given us more than one mask in that disappointing green tea box), cucumber ones. I have some more coming from iherb (herb-pomegranate, aloe-cucumber), plus some foot masks and hand masks.

I have the baby foot peeling mask which I am going to do now - I have 90 minutes to spare and will put them on and watch some TV!!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 22, 2014)

@@biancardi coincidently i am in the middle of the foot peel experiment (swap I got from @eugenie)! is the ginseng mask good? I haven't got a chance to try that yet.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am new to sheet masks, so my favorite so far is DEWYTREE Tea Tree Blemish Solution Mask (thanks to @ for swapping that to me) I will have to purchase some more when I am done with the masks that I know I will be getting..
> 
> I have 3 of the tomato-coconut ones, a bunch of ginseng ones I ordered previously, I have a set of 10 red wine coming tomorrow, plus I have my precious honey one. I have used the tomato coconut, the green tea collagen (that was really NICE, btw - I wish they had given us more than one mask in that disappointing green tea box), cucumber ones. I have some more coming from iherb (herb-pomegranate, aloe-cucumber), plus some foot masks and hand masks.
> 
> I have the baby foot peeling mask which I am going to do now - I have 90 minutes to spare and will put them on and watch some TV!!


Coool I think I have all the masks you named  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those Tomato-coconut was so lovely.. but my face is to big so I had to cut it xD o great idea that foot mask with some TV  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (gonna save it for a world cup game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi coincidently i am in the middle of the foot peel experiment (swap I got from @eugenie)! is the ginseng mask good? I haven't got a chance to try that yet.


yes, that one is great!! give it a try. I think you will like it.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

btw - I am addicted to facial sheet masks. I never was until 2 months ago!! lol Americans have crap for sheet masks (sorry Freeman) but wow - these masks from Korean - amazing.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 22, 2014)

@@biancardi I most definitely will. I know this is not helping for an addiction thread, but MyBeautyDiary sheet masks are the best I have ever used. And for days when I can't be bothered to slap on sheet masks, I use sleeping masks like Laneige waterbank.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

ok, back to meme-fasting..


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi I most definitely will. I know this is not helping for an addiction thread, but MyBeautyDiary sheet masks are the best I have ever used. And for days when I can't be bothered to slap on sheet masks, I use sleeping masks like Laneige waterbank.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ok, back to meme-fasting..


ohh Laneige sleeping mask is amazing!! bit expensive but worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm never going back to Dutch or other kind of country cosmatics than Korean cosmatics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 22, 2014)

@ marjojojoleintje my fav sheet masks are Holika holika and Innisfree ones. I love Holika holika deep sleep mask sheet (it's really cooling and soothing, and actually perfect before sleep as the name suggests). Holika holika tea time mask sheets are also all wonderful especially the milk and black tea. 

From innisfree I really love avocado for moisture and nutrition and aloe or teatree for when I have my period XD (or before to help balance). I buy them in large quantums always, as it's much cheaper. I buy all sheet masks from roseroseshop.com ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 22, 2014)

And I second the laneige water sleeping pack. Used one of these up in my empties this month. Have 3 back ups. Holy grail sleeping pack for sure.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

I do love those brand, didn't know the Holika Holika and the Innisfree masks.. but I don't know if I'm gonna buy on that shop because shipping gets really high when you add more. for 1 pack 3ea I already pay $7 shipping costs and the mask costs only around 3. but I'm gonna remember the names  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also really love sleeping packs like Laneige. I also have a good cera from Holika Holika and some others and I can't remeber which ones (woops thats bad!)

When i'm super lazy I use sleeping mask instead of sheets


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes, you need to buy say 30 mask or so and it's beneficial. The lowest shipping cost is 7. And it goes to 1kg I believe. I paid arround 12 usd last time I ordered in shipping, and I got arround 40 masks. When you buy large quantum it's really worth. 3 of these masks on ebay are much more expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yes, you need to buy say 30 mask or so and it's beneficial. The lowest shipping cost is 7. And it goes to 1kg I believe. I paid arround 12 usd last time I ordered in shipping, and I got arround 40 masks. When you buy large quantum it's really worth. 3 of these masks on ebay are much more expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I know.. ebay s*cks on selling mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> welll then I'm gonna do some reseach what mask is really word the money and shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (first time i'm gonna play save I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but do you buy that package of 10 and 3 ea (like those sets originally selled for stores (wholesale or whats it called


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ughh back to this thread I go.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

I am back too. Bought another box today and paid £6.66 after conversion. Freaked me out


----------



## yunii (Jun 27, 2014)

I am back ladies. I have been pretty good. after my 3 boxes this week early this week, I managed to resist last two days boxes. Even though I really wanted that cute box.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm still here! Bought 12 since June 20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thinking of buying those VIP boxes... K-beauty? what do you think is the best box?


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 27, 2014)

I thought my addiction was over, but I looked at my list of boxes coming and I have 11 coming...

I just bought the Whole Grain box tonight with my 10 points + 15 point code, so it was $4.99. I'm guessing they'll probably upgrade to DHL with the milk box I bought long ago!

I'm glad I didn't know of the cute box before it sold out, because I totally would have bought it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ive bought 20 boxes since may 26  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  - that dang discount code got me along with all the sales


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2014)

Since May 11th (which was my first purchase ever at MB), I have purchased (hangs head in shame) 29 boxes.

Okay...need to take a break for a couple of weeks...whimpers in a corner....


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Since May 11th (which was my first purchase ever at MB), I have purchased (hangs head in shame) 29 boxes.Okay...need to take a break for a couple of weeks...whimpers in a corner....


Is it bad that my first thought was.....I wonder how many of those I bought too?

After all, we did decide that we are long lost sisters a while back lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Is it bad that my first thought was.....I wonder how many of those I bought too?
> 
> After all, we did decide that we are long lost sisters a while back lol.


probably quite a few!! lol

someone posted their google calender a few weeks ago, showing her memeboxes ship date. I thought that was a grand idea, so I did that AND then I did their estimated arrival date in my calender! Yes, I was bored.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> probably quite a few!! lolsomeone posted their google calender a few weeks ago, showing her memeboxes ship date. I thought that was a grand idea, so I did that AND then I did their estimated arrival date in my calender! Yes, I was bored.


I have the same thing lol.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I'm not gonna count too far back because else you would lock me up xD


----------



## veritazy (Jun 28, 2014)

you gals keep camping here but still buy boxes like drinking water. *shakes head*


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

as my son says *naughty naughty* but I am a huge culprit. I am on a no buy now as i have no more disposable income.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 28, 2014)

I've bough every single box they've released this week. Think I must join this thread aswell.. Although I know I will keep buying xD


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 28, 2014)

I've been pretty good about not buying all of the things.  The only boxes of the latest fleet I bought were the OMG box and the Cute box because both were ones that I wanted.  I used the 10 dollar and 15 dollar codes as well.  I keep wanting to buy the Smile care box but I worry that it'll be like the Hair box level of disappoint.  I keep watching the stock of the box and when it gets under 50 boxes left I'll decide.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

we are only talking about how much we buy and that its bad but where is the support to help us stop?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 28, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje

I see your point so here is a post I thought about at work!

I think two big parts of meme-addiction are gambling and the 'sale' myth.



Spoiler



We are gambling on the products in the box.  Most of the time we only have the vaguest sense what might be in the box.  It's pretty fun to do this on occasion and because the initial investment is pretty low.  Memebox makes the investment lower with points and discount codes.  In addition we know that most of the time the cost of the box is at least equal to the cost of all of the products in the box.  

Where we run into trouble is figuring out the actual cost.  Let's take a look at the memebundle3 code.  It is 5 dollars off 3 boxes (this use to be a better deal pre-shipping change).  This is great if you equally want all 3 boxes.  Most of the time though I find I only want two boxes and kind of want a third.  So I add the third, use the code and whatever points I have.  See the problem?  I REALLY want that box nor do I need it.  I didn't save 5 dollars at all, I still spent money to get the boxes.

Saving is a tricky word because in the end we still spend money unless memebox is paying us.  I bet that if they said "spend 5 dollars less with this code" that it would be a less attractive code.

This brings me right back to the problem of box value.  I'm just going to use the example of a regular global memebox.  Costs 23 dollars plus 6.99 shipping so 29.99 USD.  A lot of the stuff in the box is really awesome but not something we'd use every day or a product that is in the same category as another one we have and really like. (Side note - this is why I like mask boxes because you go through them quickly) So we actually don't save money on the box most of the time because the items are not being put to use as quickly as we are buying the boxes.

WHICH BRINGS ME TO POKEMON SYNDROME!  Memebox is really smart because they have a limited number of boxes and they all have different types.  There is some overlap but you won't know until you get the box!  It's really hard to not want to collect all the different types.  Plus the products are so cute that it is hard to not want them.  Since some of the products are harder to find you'll want to make sure to buy every box because who knows if you get a rare product in it! I may be stretching the metaphor but you get the idea.





Anyway, for me a big part of overcoming the addiction is recognizing why I buy.  I buy because I think I am getting a deal.  I buy because of the thrill of the unknown.  Buy occasionally is fine.  Memebox just keeps producing new special boxes and I have to remind myself of why I buy and when it's okay to buy.

Just as a disclaimer, I am just writing down my thoughts as I am sitting at work.  I don't know any of this as a fact and it is based on my personal experiences.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 28, 2014)

@ you are right. I do think its the appeal of "deals" and mysteriousness, and the social networking hype that got every memeaddict hooked on. I too am slowing down with the buying for various reasons.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ you are right. I do think its the appeal of "deals" and mysteriousness, and the social networking hype that got every memeaddict hooked on. I too am slowing down with the buying for various reasons.


Part of my slowing down was realizing that I have gotta catch 'em all syndrome.  I felt late to the meme-party so to make up for it I purchased a lot.

The other part is that I realized just how much of my income is going to skin/makeup when I could cut down on most of it and be just as happy.  I love getting my surprises in the mail but oh man so much of my fun money is going towards that instead of other things I enjoy.

I think I am going to make a list of boxes that if they come out I will spend money on.  Maybe that'll help budget and control the urge.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm just joining this thread. There was a $10 and $15 code? How do I not know about these?? I've bought 5 boxes in the past week.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 28, 2014)

@ thats cool. I list mine in a small notebook I always carry, and I even list out the things in each boxes and cross out the ones i gave away/ am using so that I know what is left.

I am sticking to global boxes, boxes that I really need (eg summer) and boxes that appeal to me and at the same time I have codes and points that would bring it down to almost nothing (yeah got some for $2).  You need a strong resolve when everyone else is buying like 479126410831 boxes around here hahaha

@@NikNik455 I update those frequently somewhere you know...

And welcome to the thread!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> @@marjojojoleintje
> 
> I see your point so here is a post I thought about at work!
> 
> ...





veritazy said:


> @ you are right. I do think its the appeal of "deals" and mysteriousness, and the social networking hype that got every memeaddict hooked on. I too am slowing down with the buying for various reasons.


Thank you that was very helpful! you should do that often write down your thoughts when working, it felt I was reading from a pro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm going to watch and think about everybox I really want and why.. why do I realyl want a box do I really really need it... still thinking if I'm gonna buy one of these skinfood or kbeauty boxes and why I want them.

I recently bought the pore box but now i'm thinking I already have so much stuff for my pores.. no I just bought a save box or how you call it xD

Sorry if my english is bad (super duper tired)


----------



## catyz (Jun 29, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> Part of my slowing down was realizing that I have gotta catch 'em all syndrome.  I felt late to the meme-party so to make up for it I purchased a lot.
> 
> The other part is that I realized just how much of my income is going to skin/makeup when I could cut down on most of it and be just as happy.  I love getting my surprises in the mail but oh man so much of my fun money is going towards that instead of other things I enjoy.
> 
> I think I am going to make a list of boxes that if they come out I will spend money on.  Maybe that'll help budget and control the urge.


Making a list sounds like a good idea. I have been completely addicted to memebox. I bought way too many for the past 3 months but for the past few weeks, I've been much better, partly because I'm running out of room for me to put all the products away! I do love everything I get from memebox but I can only use to much before they expire. So that's another reason why I tell myself to only get the ones that are not repeats or similar to what I already and that I really really want/need.


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> we are only talking about how much we buy and that its bad but where is the support to help us stop?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think buying memebox is a bad thing. It is whatever your budget allows you to support various shopping expenses. Personally, I do a spreadsheet in excel and each time I made a Memebox or Julep purchase (my two addictions), I mark it down and I keep track on the amount of purchases each month. When I noticed the number is going unreasonably high, I will stop purchasing a little while.  It helps a lot since when I see my $698 memebox purchases, it kinda stops me from pressing "place order" button.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Im really excited for the Pore Care 3 box!


----------



## NikNik455 (Jun 30, 2014)

Me again...Fell off the Wagon today.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> Me again...Fell off the Wagon today.


*picks you up and puts you back in*  :flowers:


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> Me again...Fell off the Wagon today.


What did you purchase today?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

I reaslised: I stopped smoking on October 3th 2013 and now have like €140 more in a month to spend! (ps I didn't have any problems with stopping.. like the memory of liking smoking totally vanished when I stopped. also everyone around forgot that I ever smoked because you dont see (so don't think memebox is not a replacement)

So me buying so much Memeboxes isn't so bad.. also buying no more Dutch brands for skincare, using everything I get from Memebox or other korean websites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Korean Skin care became my new hobby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do say I need to maybe buy not everybox because I really need to buy what I really want... I'm not an office girl so why buy an office essentials box right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> those mistakes I need to look out for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm gonna buy a box now.. which one I don't know yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (still waiting for $6 refund for my broken Gangnam Style box aegyosal eyeliner


----------



## NikNik455 (Jun 30, 2014)

yunii said:


> What did you purchase today?


I bought the at home box. I swear memebox is always making me throw money at them.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje congrats on quitting smoking!!  I stopped smoking 3 years ago (5/23/2011 to be exact) as I went into the ER for a perforated colon!!  I was on so many drugs for several weeks, that by the time I thought about smoking again, the urge was gone.

Which was great as a few months later, I had to purchase a new car - so my cig expenses (which was about 250-270/month - I live in a state where one pack is over 10.00 with taxes) became my car payment!

I can never catch up!!

I am an office girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (an old one, but still...lol)  but the office box was, for me, meh.  Didn't care for it one way or another.  Don't hate it completely, but I don't love it either.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jun 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I reaslised: I stopped smoking on October 3th 2013 and now have like €140 more in a month to spend! (ps I didn't have any problems with stopping.. like the memory of liking smoking totally vanished when I stopped. also everyone around forgot that I ever smoked because you dont see (so don't think memebox is not a replacement)
> 
> So me buying so much Memeboxes isn't so bad.. also buying no more Dutch brands for skincare, using everything I get from Memebox or other korean websites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I think you're on to something. I quit smoking last November and I think buying memeboxes is my new addiction.


----------



## catyz (Jun 30, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> I bought the at home box. I swear memebox is always making me throw money at them.


 I know exactly how you feel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@marjojojoleintje congrats on quitting smoking!!  I stopped smoking 3 years ago (5/23/2011 to be exact) as I went into the ER for a perforated colon!!  I was on so many drugs for several weeks, that by the time I thought about smoking again, the urge was gone.
> 
> Which was great as a few months later, I had to purchase a new car - so my cig expenses (which was about 250-270/month - I live in a state where one pack is over 10.00 with taxes) became my car payment!
> 
> ...


YAY for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "smoking is bad mkay"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't smoked 3769 sigarets and saved 1009,55 euros, I'm gonna live 15 days longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (awesome app: quitnow!)

D*mn a car is awesome no smoking gift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

o really, you're not old! no one is old here right! we are all young fresh and happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@marjojojoleintje congrats on quitting smoking!!  I stopped smoking 3 years ago (5/23/2011 to be exact) as I went into the ER for a perforated colon!!  I was on so many drugs for several weeks, that by the time I thought about smoking again, the urge was gone.
> 
> Which was great as a few months later, I had to purchase a new car - so my cig expenses (which was about 250-270/month - I live in a state where one pack is over 10.00 with taxes) became my car payment!
> 
> ...


I really want to quit smoking, Ive tried an failed several times.


----------



## athy (Jul 1, 2014)

Girls, this isn't smoking, but I had a very real gaming addiction that kind of dropped off.. And then memebox addiction took its place...

So as unlikely as it sounds... I think I know what you guys mean =x...


----------



## veritazy (Jul 1, 2014)

athy said:


> Girls, this isn't smoking, but I had a very real gaming addiction that kind of dropped off.. And then memebox addiction took its place...
> 
> So as unlikely as it sounds... I think I know what you guys mean =x...


athy I feel you. I was living in Asia when I was younger and that mmorpg gaming addiction is real. Like at least $200 a month for login credits, cash items and yadda yadda.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't gamed in years as I quit upon entering college, but now I am channeling my money to travelling, memeboxes and random occasional online purchases.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 1, 2014)

I had a league of legends addiction (a game) for many years. Every day after work I would play for atleast 4-5 hours. And it affected my work not going to bed until late at night. Good it's finally over and I play more every now and then instead. 

Didn't get my memebox 12 today either! :angry:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I had a league of legends addiction (a game) for many years. Every day after work I would play for atleast 4-5 hours. And it affected my work not going to bed until late at night. Good it's finally over and I play more every now and then instead.
> 
> Didn't get my memebox 12 today either! :angry:


lol -  L.O.L, I still kinda sorta have a Guild Wars addiction


----------



## Jane George (Jul 1, 2014)

i used to be a teddy bear collector myself and before that piggin figurines


----------



## veritazy (Jul 1, 2014)

I didn't want to call these addictions. I used to think them as hobbies, until they affected my sleep and purse lol.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 1, 2014)

mmorpgs are dangerous. I was addicted prior to my son and won't play them anymore for that reason.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> mmorpgs are dangerous. I was addicted prior to my son and won't play them anymore for that reason.


They are very dangerous lol, just like Memebox.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They are very dangerous lol, just like Memebox.


Yea, too addicting. I'm almost scared to play now &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, at least my husband can't complain about my Memebox addiction, since he's the one with the mmorpg addiction!  We balance each other out nicely! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Well, at least my husband can't complain about my Memebox addiction, since he's the one with the mmorpg addiction!  We balance each other out nicely! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha nope! He probably uses some money on it too. So it evens out   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Haha nope! He probably uses some money on it too. So it evens out   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, yes, he does!  I manage our finances, and I'm constantly having to ask him if there's supposed to be a whole bunch of 19.99 charges on one of our cards from some online company...it's always something to do with his games, but if I don't recognize the company, I have to ask before I pay it!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really want to quit smoking, Ive tried an failed several times.


You need to ask youself the question, why do I fail?

*The rest I'll put in spoiler because I have losts to tell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*



Spoiler



Some people are just not ready, some people have a weakness for addiction; smoking, alcohol, televison, junk food, etc(not all bad but addictive. makes it harder to quit)

Some people are restless; always need to do something with their hands. (tapping, biting nails etc)

So go study yourself for a while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also why do you want to quit? money, health, baby, dog, more memeboxes etc. sure we all want more money and live longer, that's always the main reason but why do we fail?

My mom quit before me and she has a weakness for addiction, ( not to become a alcoholic or something but easy to get used to something that's not that great for you) She started to bite her nails again (stil haven't stopped that) and buying Tarot, Oracle etc card decks. first it was an escape to not think about smoking, (the interest was already there before quiting) now it turned into an amazing hobby and she even started to write a blog and with great succes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, she still has sometimes in difficult moments that she longs for it but she stays strong.

"tats the addiction weakness talking to her: bad tasty candy stuff makes everything better.. but in the end it doesn't"

I failed 2 times long long time ago.

Then I knew that I wasn't ready. sure I wanted more money, good health and pretty skin... but that wasn't enough.

Then I started to get headaches when I smoked too much. couldn't smoke indoors anymore (no more fresh air and my throat started to hurt)

Then they raised the price again and I got angry because 2 packages of sigarets could be an awesome top at H&amp;M

Then I got very ill and everything I ate tasted horrible. Also smoking hurted my throat, it tasted like I was a new smoker (horrible) and after 4 puffs I got super dizzy and nouseous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well you cal that timing! October 3th when I was ill I said I quit, I die before I get better from this ill if I don't quit (drama queen) but it worked. I was so happy and releaved that I said I don't have to smoke anymore. no headaches, no throatache, no dizziness ad no nouseous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still never got any problems, bad thoughts or anything, sometimes I even forget i ever did that. I feel like the 9 year old girl who said "I'll never ever lay a finger on a dirty sigaret, they stick!"

Don't use pills or bandages or anything like that (mostly more crap in your body and makes it harder because you constantly have to stink about taking pills or putting new bandages on and thattakes the mind back to "omg I'm quiting help" so better to avoid the whole subject.. don't speak to anyone about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My advise try quiting when you are ill of a fever and everything taste horrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

Online games are very addictive

When I was around 11 tot 16 I played shooters online a lot and people constantly asked me if I wanted to join their clan, said no a lot because I wanted to be free.

(but still stuck in playing those games.)

Now I'm still playing video games liked Dishorored, Dead Islands, Skyrim, Don't Starve.. these games are offline games. Now I just play these awesome storylines and when the game ends it ends. I have more fun playing this than online games  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I can say no and don't play all day!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

PS Rilakkuma is very cute and addictive to collect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 2, 2014)

I play lots of casual adventure games (the ones with hidden object scenes) and regular adventure PC games. I used to play hundreds of casual ones, but now they come out so quickly (at least 2 quite big games a week) that I don't have time to catch up and lost a bit of an interest. 

I don't see it as addiction really because I mostly get them free and don't get obsessed with them LOL It's really just a hobby, just like reading books which is my biggest one.

But I'm definately a bit of (or more) of a Memebox addict and a shopoholic generally. I really spend a lot on beauty products and clothes...


----------



## veritazy (Jul 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Now I'm still playing video games liked Dishorored, Dead Islands, Skyrim, Don't Starve.. these games are offline games. Now I just play these awesome storylines and when the game ends it ends. I have more fun playing this than online games  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I can say no and don't play all day!


skyrim was the last thing i played. the graphics were awesome. i thought some bits were difficult like weight limits and walking time etc.. until i found god mode hahaha. i likened that to memepoints and glitch. makes addictions........ worse addictions.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 2, 2014)

Stumbled in here, and I used to have a gaming addiction too! I used to play WoW for years, and it got pretty bad for a few months back in college, but I don't play anymore. I definitely miss raid nights boyfriend and I used to play together, those were fun. And right before I got into makeup and subscription boxes I was buying tons of 3DS games and gaming consoles. Now I have a fairly small collection, but I haven't even played all of them! Now makeup and subs are pretty much all of my fun expenses, I only buy a game or two occasionally, lately it was the DLC for Borderlands 2 from the Steam Summer Sale.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 2, 2014)

It does my heart good to see so many fellow gamers on this forum! My weakness is for JRPGs, platformers, and Dragon Age. And I'm very, very lucky to have a wonderful husband who buys me games for holidays and the occasional "just because" gift (leaving me more $$ for my clothes/beauty/books addictions, obvs). He's a keeper, that one! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


> It does my heart good to see so many fellow gamers on this forum! My weakness is for JRPGs, platformers, and Dragon Age. And I'm very, very lucky to have a wonderful husband who buys me games for holidays and the occasional "just because" gift (leaving me more $$ for my clothes/beauty/books addictions, obvs). He's a keeper, that one! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


Makeup, &amp; MMORG/JRPGs games, what more could a girl ask for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

my current addiction is my blog, memebox, makeuptalk and writing fiction. its odd to think a year ago i hadnt started any of these things


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jul 2, 2014)

I want the global 15 box so badly but i have no coupon codes left to use!  I feel like using one of my other accounts but then my main account wouldn't get the credit...and I kind of want to stay VIP for the status. :/


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

i think you only need 5 boxes over the last 3 mths to stay vip


----------



## yunii (Jul 2, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I want the global 15 box so badly but i have no coupon codes left to use!  I feel like using one of my other accounts but then my main account wouldn't get the credit...and I kind of want to stay VIP for the status. :/


Since it is a new month. There are many 1 time use blog reader promo codes floating around right now. It is like $3 off but every little discount helps, right?


----------



## avarier (Jul 2, 2014)

I finally bought my first box... global #15 with the code. Then the next day I bought the girl's night out box because it sounds like stuff I will definitely use (and most likely cosmetics! yay!). Now I want the brightening box, but I haven't let myself get it yet.. ahhhhh... I'm developing a serious addiction &gt;.&lt;


----------



## yunii (Jul 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> I finally bought my first box... global #15 with the code. Then the next day I bought the girl's night out box because it sounds like stuff I will definitely use (and most likely cosmetics! yay!). Now I want the brightening box, but I haven't let myself get it yet.. ahhhhh... I'm developing a serious addiction &gt;.&lt;


Join the club.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> skyrim was the last thing i played. the graphics were awesome. i thought some bits were difficult like weight limits and walking time etc.. until i found god mode hahaha. i likened that to memepoints and glitch. makes addictions........ worse addictions.


Hahaha amazing! yes it was so hard those weight limits... thank god "god mode!" not that the fighting was difficult but now we could totally hoard everything in the game xD

But at some point you've seen it all and you quit the game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Last part I dont get,, maybe my bad english...

I with we could have a godmode glitch for memepoints (that would cool... if that was what you were saying)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


> It does my heart good to see so many fellow gamers on this forum! My weakness is for JRPGs, platformers, and Dragon Age. And I'm very, very lucky to have a wonderful husband who buys me games for holidays and the occasional "just because" gift (leaving me more $$ for my clothes/beauty/books addictions, obvs). He's a keeper, that one! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


Ah Dragon Age is a wonderfull game!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

I want my dam boxes!!!  they are stuck in NY!  come on, I will drive down and get you!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

ok today I've bought the brightening box and the travel kit box + the GRINIF Pink Powder and the TOSOWOONG Propolis Ampoule Bulk (100ml)

My addictions / obsessions:

MEMEBOX, makeuptalk, Korean skin care, My blog, Gaming, Rilakkuma, Mandopop, kpop and Jpop Taiwanese Dramas, ASMR binaural/surround tapping, Gardening, baking, my dog Tara (blind, needs lots of care)

Some are crazy like memebox and korean skin care and some are healthy but with a super obsessed focus (gardening, Tara etc)

Also my bad timing for bed time xD (4:16 AM)

What did you guys buy today or to what box did you say no?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

at least i am not only one not sleeping.. atm i am tending to my other obsession. i am writing a book this month and characters are disturbing my sleep. just plotted 2nd book in a different series too


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> at least i am not only one not sleeping.. atm i am tending to my other obsession. i am writing a book this month and characters are disturbing my sleep. just plotted 2nd book in a different series too


awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love your name on blogger "tired mum"  maybe it has nothing to do with being a mum but more with you writing books so late haha


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love your name on blogger "tired mum"  maybe it has nothing to do with being a mum but more with you writing books so late haha


nah it came from the name of my youtube channel and because at the time of starting the channel edward was having 'sleep disturbances'. i am an insomniac though and have been for a long time so that don't help


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nah it came from the name of my youtube channel and because at the time of starting the channel edward was having 'sleep disturbances'. i am an insomniac though and have been for a long time so that don't help


no that doesn't help at all... is they insomniac over or is this just "loving to write your book and dont want to stop"?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

a mix of the two.... got an idea for a book and now writing and may as well stay up now


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> a mix of the two.... got an idea for a book and now writing and may as well stay up now


I was thinking that too but somehow these few hours still gives me energie! because now I do get tired and dizzy of the tiredness so I do need to sleep for 5 hours.

(have some hardcore gardening to do "tomorrow"

Good night and goodluck with your book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

goodnight


----------



## avarier (Jul 3, 2014)

i am still fighting with whether or not to buy the brightening box. kinda hoping it suddenly sells out so i can end this internal battle xD


----------



## athy (Jul 3, 2014)

I caved and bought the brightening box and traveller set XD

Really heartwarming to see so many other gamers here, haha =3

My addictions are memebox and the game dota currently =x But I'm a lot better with dota these days =)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2014)

The brightening box does not tempt me for the following reason

brightening, removing sun damage spots, never work for me.   I have tried so many products over the last 25 years and nothing. 

So, if I want to remove the sun damage or even out my skin tone, it would have to be lazer or professional chemical peels, which I am too scared to do!!

It isn't that bad enough for me to take the chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jul 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The brightening box does not tempt me for the following reason
> 
> brightening, removing sun damage spots, never work for me.   I have tried so many products over the last 25 years and nothing.
> 
> ...


Oh no D:

I've never really tried anything for my sun damage spots... I honestly never knew they had products for this kind of thing, and I have quite a few of them on my face, so I thought this was a must buy!

Now I'm regretting my purchase a bit, sigh =s


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

@@athy it may work for you! I just know for my stubborn skin, it just doesn't. Brightening products do take at least 3 months to show any effects (or at least the ones I know of), so I hope they do give some good sized products in these boxes.

You all have to tell me how these products work for you! If everyone gets good results, I may purchase some separately to see how it works on my skin.

Now, that VIP Birthday box - that got me hooked- looks like a a bath/body box - one that I have been asking for!  I do hope memebox, now that they have gained in popularity, are now posting pictures that accurately reflect the contents in the box - it doesn't have to be the same brands, but the actual type - I would be over the moon if this box actually did contain a sugar scrub, a facial cleanser and body wash!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@athy it may work for you! I just know for my stubborn skin, it just doesn't. Brightening products do take at least 3 months to show any effects (or at least the ones I know of), so I hope they do give some good sized products in these boxes.
> 
> You all have to tell me how these products work for you! If everyone gets good results, I may purchase some separately to see how it works on my skin.
> 
> Now, that VIP Birthday box - that got me hooked- looks like a a bath/body box - one that I have been asking for!  I do hope memebox, now that they have gained in popularity, are now posting pictures that accurately reflect the contents in the box - it doesn't have to be the same brands, but the actual type - I would be over the moon if this box actually did contain a sugar scrub, a facial cleanser and body wash!


@@biancardi this is a Naked Box! You can read about all the products in the description. And indeed it does include all the stuff in the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

@@Paulina PS YEAH!!  thank you!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 4, 2014)

I couldn't say no the the brightening box and travelkit box! so awesome and cute

Also couldn't say no to the Luckybox #9, Birthdaybox, the from nature restocked box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and addicted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Jul 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I couldn't say no the the brightening box and travelkit box! so awesome and cute
> 
> Also couldn't say no to the Luckybox #9, Birthdaybox, the from nature restocked box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and addicted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hey Marjolein, I just noticed your signature! I feel the same, except I'm not quite there yet with the total number of boxes. I have 15 coming still but my addiction might come to an end soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because I got charged custom fees yesterday... it's still sitting in the postal office, sigh. I just realized nothing kills your addiction when custom fee is so expensive!


----------



## yunii (Jul 4, 2014)

catyz said:


> Hey Marjolein, I just noticed your signature! I feel the same, except I'm not quite there yet with the total number of boxes. I have 15 coming still but my addiction might come to an end soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because I got charged custom fees yesterday... it's still sitting in the postal office, sigh. I just realized nothing kills your addiction when custom fee is so expensive!


It is very expensive. However, in Canada, if the package less than $20, They shouldn't charge custom, and they will refund it if you already paid for it, or you can send it back to custom and tell them to revalue it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 4, 2014)

catyz said:


> Hey Marjolein, I just noticed your signature! I feel the same, except I'm not quite there yet with the total number of boxes. I have 15 coming still but my addiction might come to an end soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because I got charged custom fees yesterday... it's still sitting in the postal office, sigh. I just realized nothing kills your addiction when custom fee is so expensive!





yunii said:


> It is very expensive. However, in Canada, if the package less than $20, They shouldn't charge custom, and they will refund it if you already paid for it, or you can send it back to custom and tell them to revalue it.


I already got 28 boxes, that never happened to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope it will never happen (netherlands, doesn't know how that works here)


----------



## catyz (Jul 4, 2014)

yunii said:


> It is very expensive. However, in Canada, if the package less than $20, They shouldn't charge custom, and they will refund it if you already paid for it, or you can send it back to custom and tell them to revalue it.


really? I will check and ask about it when i pick it later at the post office. Thanks for letting me know! I was planning on looking if the box as diff because I have never gotten charged before. I'm more hopeful now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 4, 2014)

catyz said:


> really? I will check and ask about it when i pick it later at the post office. Thanks for letting me know! I was planning on looking if the box as diff because I have never gotten charged before. I'm more hopeful now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just wondering, what country do you live in?

I asked a question about customs the other day with that concern. I was told from another buyer here in the US that she doesn't have to pay customs so I'm relieved.

I know Canada is a pain though when it comes to packages.


----------



## catyz (Jul 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> Just wondering, what country do you live in?
> 
> I asked a question about customs the other day with that concern. I was told from another buyer here in the US that she doesn't have to pay customs so I'm relieved.
> 
> I know Canada is a pain though when it comes to packages.


It's canada. But i got a lot of boxes with custom fee before this one. So this is the first. I'm planning on getting it tomorrow so I'll see if the value is more than $20...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 4, 2014)

catyz said:


> really? I will check and ask about it when i pick it later at the post office. Thanks for letting me know! I was planning on looking if the box as diff because I have never gotten charged before. I'm more hopeful now!  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never have been charged for any memebox's and Im located in Canada. Its delivered VIA Canada Post.


----------



## catyz (Jul 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I never have been charged for any memebox's and Im located in Canada. Its delivered VIA Canada Post.


I'm in Toronto and yes the customs asks Canada post to take the fees. More details about it can be seen in this link: (another post)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131767-customshas-it-gotten-you/?p=2237914


----------



## veritazy (Jul 7, 2014)

@@catyz That is not cool...what happens if a friend sends gifts over to Canada? Will they value the box themself, or are "gifts" generally passable? Just curious..


----------



## avarier (Jul 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@catyz That is not cool...what happens if a friend sends gifts over to Canada? Will they value the box themself, or are "gifts" generally passable? Just curious..


I ordered a package once to be sent to my boyfriend in canada. About ~$40 worth from a website (not memebox). Customs did charge a $20 fee. I was so mad, but they let me pay it over the phone to UPS. I was so mad, it was his birthday gift and I wasn't about to make him pay to pick it up!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> I'm in Toronto and yes the customs asks Canada post to take the fees. More details about it can be seen in this link: (another post)
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131767-customshas-it-gotten-you/?p=2237914


Weird, Ive never been charged for it - When its marked as GIFT they should not charge u customs. Maybe because its Toronto?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@catyz That is not cool...what happens if a friend sends gifts over to Canada? Will they value the box themself, or are "gifts" generally passable? Just curious..


Packages marked "Gifts" are ALWAYS passable here in Canada via Canada post it would be chaotic if it wasn't. - As for DHL /UPS , they are big on trying to collect money from every delivery, its such a scam. I had a package sent from china for 15$ hair accessories, and it was MARKED as GIFT, but they tried to charge me ADMINISTRATION FEE'S from DHL'S agents of 10$, I called them and told them I was not paying it. Have not heard from them since, no bill, no strikes in my credit report, NADDA, which confirms its just a big scam to make MORE money.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying that up...I did get admin fees once too. It was about $6-7. I was not pleased with the customs in my country but there is nothing I can do if the package seems dodgy and too heavy for it's value..


----------



## catyz (Jul 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@catyz That is not cool...what happens if a friend sends gifts over to Canada? Will they value the box themself, or are "gifts" generally passable? Just curious..


Hi Veritazy, in addition if it's from a family or friend to a friend/family here in canada, then sometimes what they do is open the box and see if there's a greeting card. If there is then they won't charge you anything. 



LuxxyLuxx said:


> Packages marked "Gifts" are ALWAYS passable here in Canada via Canada post it would be chaotic if it wasn't. - As for DHL /UPS , they are big on trying to collect money from every delivery, its such a scam. I had a package sent from china for 15$ hair accessories, and it was MARKED as GIFT, but they tried to charge me ADMINISTRATION FEE'S from DHL'S agents of 10$, I called them and told them I was not paying it. Have not heard from them since, no bill, no strikes in my credit report, NADDA, which confirms its just a big scam to make MORE money.


It's true. I think that's what happened here except it's Canada's Border Customs ppl so I can't really say anything. Memebox sent my boxes express. So becareful with express post. It might just be Ontario but I'm not sure.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 7, 2014)

It's official.. *70* Memeboxes

2014 f/w colors made it happen!


----------



## catyz (Jul 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> It's official.. *70* Memeboxes
> 
> 2014 f/w colors made it happen!


I was bad too, I got the hand and nail care...but I used coupons so that's how I justified it! Lol.  :lol:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> I was bad too, I got the hand and nail care...but I used coupons so that's how I justified it! Lol.  :lol:


Yeah me too, I never buy something without Memepoints or Coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Smart shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Yeah me too, I never buy something without Memepoints or Coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Smart shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can i ask which box you haven't gotten?  70 is alot!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't counted how many I've purchased, I'm scared too!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Can i ask which box you haven't gotten?  70 is alot!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't counted how many I've purchased, I'm scared too!


I'll go figure that out tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you should, it's fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

So, I started out the week by purchase TWO boxes.

give it a rest, will ya, Memebox???? lol


----------



## veritazy (Jul 8, 2014)

nevermind i got the #16 for a friend's nov birthday for free with points. I'm cheapskate but this is smart shopping hehe..


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

nowt wrong with being a cheapskate. i am saving up for a bundle atm and being a cheapskate


----------



## yunii (Jul 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> It's official.. *70* Memeboxes
> 
> 2014 f/w colors made it happen!


70 boxes????????  It is like Christmas every month with all those cute memeboxes appearing at your door.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 8, 2014)

yunii said:


> 70 boxes????????  It is like Christmas every month with all those cute memeboxes appearing at your door.


I know a few people with around 76 boxes, its not a shocker, especially when your addicted lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

I think I might have broken the addiction atm as decided to buy only box sets atm. Decided on two sets max so have to think carefully before I buy


----------



## Nina Chau (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello,

I've been quietly lurking around this thread since it started, thinking that I have things under control...but no..

I'm admitting I'm an addict...today and yesterday, in a frantic attempt to make use of the $15 off code I bought four of the older boxes that I was previously on the fence (opening four new accounts). I now have a total of 7 accounts, using three different mailing addresses. I know its terrible of me :blush:  .

My total boxes is just under 50 now, not that I have any attempt to break records..but gawd..meme keeps coming out with boxes that are so interesting...I'm waiting with anticipation to see what else they will tempt me with once this code expires..

There, I had to get that out....

PS I have an excel sheet inventory of all my products including manufacturing/expiring dates, brand new/in use, save/gift. I do plan to use all my products or gift it, so nothing will go to waste (I hope    ).


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

this seems to be a very unique box tbh. it seems to feed addiction as all boxes are very different. it doesn't help that the whole grain, milk and oriental medicine boxes totally rocked.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 9, 2014)

memeaddict said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been quietly lurking around this thread since it started, thinking that I have things under control...but no..
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome memeaddict ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Iknow what you mean.. It's so hard when they come out with all these interesting themes for the boxes. I know the urge to collect them all myself, and it's REALLY hard not to. 

Btw, it's so clever of you to do the excel sheet, I have no idea when my items will go bad etc. I just make a lucky guess &gt;.&lt; But I try to use up for instance a eyeliner before opening a new one.


----------



## yunii (Jul 9, 2014)

memeaddict said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been quietly lurking around this thread since it started, thinking that I have things under control...but no..
> 
> ...


I know it is hard to resist buying more boxes. I am usually better at resisting when there is no amazing promo code and free points.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jul 9, 2014)

Guys, since I posted my mini thinking about things thread I've been SO GOOD!  I am trying to stick to my plan of only buying the numbered global editions.  I bought 16 but with the 15 dollar off code.  The boxes launching haven't been super interesting for me.  I must admit I LOVE the following box ideas:


Vitamin Care
Hair and Body 3
Superfood
Smile Care
Cleansing
Girls Night Out
Hand and Nail Care
BUT none of them are on my needs list except maybe cleansing :/.  However I don't really need cleansing because my daily face cleansing ritual is going strong and making my skin look FREAKIN AWESOME and I am super happy with it.  The only one that really is missing from my routine is smile care but I'd mainly be buying it in hope for some bamboo salt toothpaste.  (I still may cave)

I also really love my rosebox that I got and it's really incorporated itself into my routines nicely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jul 9, 2014)

yunii said:


> I know it is hard to resist buying more boxes. I am usually better at resisting when there is no amazing promo code and free points.


I am definitely better without amazing promos.  Even for VIPs it is...not as good as it was previously.  Occasionally they'll give you some points for buying boxes but I miss free 10 point days.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 9, 2014)

Like several others I've been quietly lurking about the Memebox forums for a bit now looking for spoilers and seeing what this Memebox craze is all about and then something happened. Something dreadful. I'll admit that it started with only one box that I wasn't going to see for two long months but within a day it had turned into three and within three days it had turned into six boxes. I think you're starting to get the picture...

It's now been a little over two long weeks and I have about 20 boxes coming. I don't think that includes the three I ordered just for points this morning before work. So bad! By the way, I like the spreadsheet idea above, good one! In my mind I've rationalized it out by telling myself that I will gift some items because I'm sure there must be some duplicates and I've only got so much face and body and lots of females in the family....but you all know who I bought it for. My only saving grace is I do make gift baskets often. Yes, this will be my excuse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Like several others I've been quietly lurking about the Memebox forums for a bit now looking for spoilers and seeing what this Memebox craze is all about and then something happened. Something dreadful. I'll admit that it started with only one box that I wasn't going to see for two long months but within a day it had turned into three and within three days it had turned into six boxes. I think you're starting to get the picture...
> 
> It's now been a little over two long weeks and I have about 20 boxes coming. I don't think that includes the three I ordered just for points this morning before work. So bad! By the way, I like the spreadsheet idea above, good one! In my mind I've rationalized it out by telling myself that I will gift some items because I'm sure there must be some duplicates and I've only got so much face and body and lots of females in the family....but you all know who I bought it for. My only saving grace is I do make gift baskets often. Yes, this will be my excuse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


these are addictive addictive addictive


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 9, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I am definitely better without amazing promos.  Even for VIPs it is...not as good as it was previously.  Occasionally they'll give you some points for buying boxes but I miss free 10 point days.


I miss the free 10 points as well. Hope they have another promo like that again.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

LOL bought the diet box today XD

just for fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 10, 2014)

Trying to stay strong and not get the Hand and Nail and F/W Colors box! I do not need them, I do not need them.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 10, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> Trying to stay strong and not get the Hand and Nail and F/W Colors box! I do not need them, I do not need them.


You probably don't! Stay strong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't need anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay, I've only been at this for about a month, but I already need an intervention! 

I think my game plan going forward is to only order the Global numbered boxes (as they seem to have the best variety), maybe an occasional Luckybox, and only order the themed boxes that I think I would die if I missed out on, LOL!  Then  I would just order other "must have" products as needed.

I really need to stop this insanity!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Okay, I've only been at this for about a month, but I already need an intervention!
> 
> I think my game plan going forward is to only order the Global numbered boxes (as they seem to have the best variety), maybe an occasional Luckybox, and only order the themed boxes that I think I would die if I missed out on, LOL!  Then  I would just order other "must have" products as needed.
> 
> I really need to stop this insanity!


I hear ya!!  I keep saying that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If they keep coming out with K-style makeup boxes, diet boxes - I can resist.  I can resist on a Halloween box, Princess box, Witches box. 

If they come out with another foot box, spa box, scent box, some wonderful COFFEE themed box, I am all over that!  I have an addiction to food themed boxes!! lol

My Sept  &amp; Oct schedule looks bare compared to my July and August one - lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 10, 2014)

I have decided two bundles a month and the global box from now on. Unless I have points to buy another bundle that is.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 10, 2014)

I am ashamed to say that my box count is now up to 34, and I've only received 2 so far. Now, I am using everything in those boxes, but by the time I receive all that I've ordered, I will never be able to use up all the products I'm getting!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I am ashamed to say that my box count is now up to 34, and I've only received 2 so far. Now, I am using everything in those boxes, but by the time I receive all that I've ordered, I will never be able to use up all the products I'm getting!


Andi - I did the same thing!  I am on a mission to USE all of the products (with the exceptions of the things I don't want - which I will put up on a trade list or gift).  My skin care routine has tripled!! lol  And my promise to myself is - no HOARDING.  Use the products.

It is time consuming.  I never knew how little I was doing until Memebox came around!!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Andi - I did the same thing!  I am on a mission to USE all of the products (with the exceptions of the things I don't want - which I will put up on a trade list or gift).  My skin care routine has tripled!! lol  And my promise to myself is - no HOARDING.  Use the products.
> 
> It is time consuming.  I never knew how little I was doing until Memebox came around!!


My skincare routine has definitely increased as well, so hopefully that will help with the hoarding issues.  I have been really good about using everything that I've received so far, but I'm afraid I'm going to be inundated with boxes soon! 

I cleaned out a cabinet at the bottom of one of the bookshelves in my bedroom to store the boxes, and I thought about re-organizing the items by type (cleansers, masks, body care, hair care, etc.) and labeling the boxes accordingly, so it will be easier to use them up one at the time.  Although as OCD as I tend to be, I may better remember which items I have and need to use if I leave them organized by which box they came in!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

That is a great idea on how to use the pink boxes!  I have so many of them right now (or I THINK I do - wait until the end of the month!! lol)  and that will help me organize them.  I am also going to separate them by season as some of the items are more suited for fall/winter months than the hot humid summer months. 

btw - I store my sheet masks in the frig - I have a tupperware container for them.  That way, everytime I open the frig, they are in my face (lol) and I have no excuse not to use them


----------



## Andi B (Jul 10, 2014)

I admit to being a little bit of an organization freak!  I can only look at clutter so long before I start to get anxious!  I spend a lot of time reorganizing my closets, cabinets, etc. to accommodate my ever-expanding cosmetic collection...which is why I need to cut back...I'm afraid I'll run out of room to organize and I'll start having panic attacks!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

I do not have that issue - I am the opposite!!  I can organize, but I don't let it get to me.  I am a slob by nature, I suppose.    In fact, if I want to not feel bad about my "clutter", I just watch one of those shows about people who are hoarders and clutterers!!  My favorite was the BBC How Clean is Your House?  Made me feel like a neat-nik!

I stress out over other things, so I can relate to panic attacks!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 10, 2014)

BTW, how long does it usually take for a box to clear customs in NY?  My Lucky Box #4 has been sitting there for almost a week!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

Andi B said:


> BTW, how long does it usually take for a box to clear customs in NY?  My Lucky Box #4 has been sitting there for almost a week!


Mine usually clear within 4 days.  However, I've had a package (not from memebox) that has been sitting there since July 1st!!

I think they are backed up or something.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Mine usually clear within 4 days.  However, I've had a package (not from memebox) that has been sitting there since July 1st!!
> 
> I think they are backed up or something.


Well, I guess that will just give me more time to use up what I already have!  Once they let it go, I'll probably get it in 2 days or less.


----------



## yunii (Jul 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have decided two bundles a month and the global box from now on. Unless I have points to buy another bundle that is.


I tired to do that and failed each time they give out points or a good promo code


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 10, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I admit to being a little bit of an organization freak!  I can only look at clutter so long before I start to get anxious!  I spend a lot of time reorganizing my closets, cabinets, etc. to accommodate my ever-expanding cosmetic collection...which is why I need to cut back...I'm afraid I'll run out of room to organize and I'll start having panic attacks!


I know how you feel!!! I only don't get panic attacks I just totally "stop" and go sit on the ground and watch the chaos endlessly till I get a new reorganizing idea xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 10, 2014)

I need to learn to say no,, but when do you say no en when yes because I like the gangnam style but I cán really live without it but the name really called my name... the waxing on the other hand is awesome and I didn't expected so much of the name... how do you choose and choose good?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I need to learn to say no,, but when do you say no en when yes because I like the gangnam style but I cán really live without it but the name really called my name... the waxing on the other hand is awesome and I didn't expected so much of the name... how do you choose and choose good?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know! It's hard because there's always that "fear" that you could be missing out on the most awesome Memebox there has ever been!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 10, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I know! It's hard because there's always that "fear" that you could be missing out on the most awesome Memebox there has ever been!


precisely!! lots of fear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I need to learn to say no,, but when do you say no en when yes because I like the gangnam style but I cán really live without it but the name really called my name... the waxing on the other hand is awesome and I didn't expected so much of the name... how do you choose and choose good?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are so adorable. I feel the same way when I see a box I like... I always tell my non-memebox friends that the new release memebox is calling my name. They usually look at me weird.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm kind of sad the smile care box sold out.  Oh well.  The scent boxes ended up being my favorite thing so I ordered two.  guhhh.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I'm kind of sad the smile care box sold out.  Oh well.  The scent boxes ended up being my favorite thing so I ordered two.  guhhh.


Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you did good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 15, 2014)

This is a disease. I just started maybe two weeks ago. I have at least ten coming my way. I used that trynemebox $15 off code four times with different emails. It was still working this morning by the way. And I won two last week. Between 8 other subs my sample and product stash won't be used up for years....


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe  that is great you won 2 boxes!!  What did you win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm been stalking the large thread as a guest for a couple of weeks, but seeing this one is what inspired me to sign up. It's been just over a month and I already have 9 boxes coming to me, although 3 of them were free because of contests/points/codes. I'm really trying to wait until I get some and try the products before I order anymore. I need memebox rehab!


----------



## yunii (Jul 15, 2014)

OMG.. I want to buy some memebox... I wish I am lucky like some of you ladies winning some free boxes...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe  that is great you won 2 boxes!!  What did you win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I won the Whole Grains and the Waxing Care boxes from the list of bloggers that was supplied in the "Are you new to Memebox" thread.  Marjolein Kucmer who is one of our very own was one of the people whose blog I won from!

So excite!   :w00t:


----------



## NikNik455 (Jul 15, 2014)

Me again. I've been good for about 2 weeks...I've been going to Paris every weekend and bought way too french beauty products. I was managing my memebox addiction well but then I went on the site today. The scentbox value set is taunting me. It's in my cart but I havent completed the purchase yet. Tell me why I need or don't need this set.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 15, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> Me again. I've been good for about 2 weeks...I've been going to Paris every weekend and bought way too french beauty products. I was managing my memebox addiction well but then I went on the site today. The scentbox value set is taunting me. It's in my cart but I havent completed the purchase yet. Tell me why I need or don't need this set.


I'll take the enabler side here. You need this! I bought the set yesterday for the buy two get one free price and used the trymemebox code for 15 off and it came to around 30 I believe for all three scent boxes, AND they're almost sold out according to a blog post this morning there were 20 sets left! You'll be sad if you don't buy 'em! At least that's what I told myself when I bought them, but I'm a new addict trying to encourage more addicts. So yeah, that's all I've got!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Jul 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'll take the enabler side here. You need this! I bought the set yesterday for the buy two get one free price and used the trymemebox code for 15 off and it came to around 30 I believe for all three scent boxes, AND they're almost sold out according to a blog post this morning there were 20 sets left! You'll be sad if you don't buy 'em! At least that's what I told myself when I bought them, but I'm a new addict trying to encourage more addicts. So yeah, that's all I've got!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are evil...I caved and bought the set.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol I didn't bought a Memebox today but I did bought another kind of box! xD

never a day goes by not buying a box I think haha


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 16, 2014)

How many emails is too many to use? Haha... I think I've used 5 so far to use various codes and coupons, and points on my main email. XD That trymemebox code is the DEVIL, the DEVIL I SAY. My friend introduced me to Memebox only about 2 months ago and I've already bought 8 boxes (Luckybox 5 and 9, Colorbox Blue, Cacao, Snail #2, Tropical Scent, Birthday (but for a friend!), and Cute) and thinking about the Aloe Vera one...


----------



## flushblush (Jul 16, 2014)

Sigh. I just tallied up the boxes I've received and ordered since my first purchase in late May (12 boxes in all, which is a lot for me), and I think it's time to join this thread. Every time I think Meme is starting to lose its luster, they release another intriguing box. I'm going to try hard to only purchase what I really want, which happens to be a themed box they haven't released yet (if they ever do release it, hopefully it will be at least a month down the road), and Mask 5 when that happens! I'm trying to remember that they seem to send the same types of products over and over, and really, how many moisturizers does one girl need?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

i have bought two bundles in a few days and only allowed another 1 on the card this month. burst of color has also dulled my need for boxes


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

come on memebox - throw me a new box that I will want to purchase!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 16, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> How many emails is too many to use? Haha... I think I've used 5 so far to use various codes and coupons, and points on my main email. XD That trymemebox code is the DEVIL, the DEVIL I SAY. My friend introduced me to Memebox only about 2 months ago and I've already bought 8 boxes (Luckybox 5 and 9, Colorbox Blue, Cacao, Snail #2, Tropical Scent, Birthday (but for a friend!), and Cute) and thinking about the Aloe Vera one...


I use a lot (thanks to that trymemebox code), but today my sister wanted to buy the restocked whole grain and the code (on a new account) doesn't work anymore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well addicted or not you do choose nice boxes!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Sigh. I just tallied up the boxes I've received and ordered since my first purchase in late May (12 boxes in all, which is a lot for me), and I think it's time to join this thread. Every time I think Meme is starting to lose its luster, they release another intriguing box. I'm going to try hard to only purchase what I really want, which happens to be a themed box they haven't released yet (if they ever do release it, hopefully it will be at least a month down the road), and Mask 5 when that happens! I'm trying to remember that they seem to send the same types of products over and over, and really, how many moisturizers does one girl need?


you can also ask youself how much products does exist for skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at one point you'll have the full list and get only different kinds of those. so yeah 10 moisturizers, 10 ampoules, 10 eyecreams, 10 etec etc etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> come on memebox - throw me a new box that I will want to purchase!!


YES I need to buy a good box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> none are calling my name now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

I love the mask boxes because I can use them quickly!!  I am doing facial sheet masks every other day now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 16, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> you can also ask youself how much products does exist for skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at one point you'll have the full list and get only different kinds of those. so yeah 10 moisturizers, 10 ampoules, 10 eyecreams, 10 etec etc etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I only have 4 of my 12 boxes so far; between those and some other subs I have about a trillion moisturizers and eye creams. But you're right, Korean skin care has so much more to offer in terms of products and so I'm really hoping for more essences, ampoules, toners, and cleansers in my future boxes! And Memebox can send me as many sheet masks as they want; they're so easy to use up and my skin loves them.

Also, I keep meaning to tell you what a pretty name Marjolein is. Oh, and there's a character in Dragon Age with your name, but she isn't nearly as nice and sweet as you are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I only have 4 of my 12 boxes so far; between those and some other subs I have about a trillion moisturizers and eye creams. But you're right, Korean skin care has so much more to offer in terms of products and so I'm really hoping for more essences, ampoules, toners, and cleansers in my future boxes! And Memebox can send me as many sheet masks as they want; they're so easy to use up and my skin loves them.
> 
> Also, I keep meaning to tell you what a pretty name Marjolein is. Oh, and there's a character in Dragon Age with your name, but she isn't nearly as nice and sweet as you are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WHAT I'm going to google that right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...Oh my I do in a side quest of Leliana or something right?

And thank you! never hear people say that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps I'm allergic to myself (marjolein = herb) xD

Yes I also need more of everything, I have enough but I'll never ever have really enough!

I want more ampoules, I love those, just got a fullsize from the memeshop today&gt; inlove!!


----------



## Leja (Jul 17, 2014)

I`m waiting for 12 boxes to arrive at my doorstep... maybe i should take a break and not buy anymore memeboxes

:blush2:   but I really liked my 5 memeboxes so far :blush:

Tomorrow the "Mask Edition #4" and the "Skincare" boxes will ship :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 17, 2014)

Leja said:


> I`m waiting for 12 boxes to arrive at my doorstep... maybe i should take a break and not buy anymore memeboxes
> 
> :blush2: but I really liked my 5 memeboxes so far :blush:
> 
> Tomorrow the "Mask Edition #4" and the "Skincare" boxes will ship :smilehappyyes:


I'm waiting for, I think ten boxes. Haven't received any but the two I won and the mil box should be shipping soon. Also bubble pop+mask 4 bundle ships soon!! Soooo excited!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm waiting for, I think ten boxes. Haven't received any but the two I won and the mil box should be shipping soon. Also bubble pop+mask 4 bundle ships soon!! Soooo excited!


I really need those bubbles.. I'm going to bath in it when it gets here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I really need those bubbles.. I'm going to bath in it when it gets here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, me too!! Give me ALL the bubbles! I just want it now!! At least it's shipping out fast because of the bundle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Jul 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> WHAT I'm going to google that right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...Oh my I do in a side quest of Leliana or something right?
> 
> And thank you! never hear people say that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ps I'm allergic to myself (marjolein = herb) xD
> 
> ...


Which ampoule did you get? I really like them too. Also have a question, what is the difference between essence, serum and ampoules? Can you use them together all at once? I usually just use serum, then my cream.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 22, 2014)

I discovered Memebox on June 9th. Since then I've purchased 9 boxes (and received 2). I already have storage problems and I have no idea what I'll do when I receive the rest of them - much less how long it will take me to use up all these products! But here I am considering Fermented 2. It really is like an addiction - what if I miss something amazing? How can I turn down $100 worth of products for $30? At least I have all of you here to talk to about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 24, 2014)

Everyone is correct that this thread does not do much to actually help with addiction. I have all the problems I (and others) have mentioned, but I cannot stop. Maybe if we start talking more about the downsides to buying tons and tons of Memeboxes?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

I have just removed temptation for thirteen days. Moved money into savings and if I want a box I have to think carefully about it as I have to move it bk


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 24, 2014)

Right now I think I have myself talked into nothing unless they release Snail 3. C'mon, Memebox, I started buying too late to get a snail box and I want one!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Right now I think I have myself talked into nothing unless they release Snail 3. C'mon, Memebox, I started buying too late to get a snail box and I want one!


my only exception is dear by enprani


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 24, 2014)

I have boxes coming until October, but I saw that the new global box hit (for shipping in November, really?). I kind of want it, so I need to convince myself I don't need it. Here is what I am trying to focus on:

1) I have drawers of stuff I have yet to try. I do not need more makeup, cleansers, moisturizers, sunscreens, or hydrating sprays

2) I have plenty of things I am not interested in trying that I could try to trade for stuff I want that I didn't get 

3) There are some things I want that I can't get in a Memebox. I am lusting after the Hourglass Ambient Lighting powders and the Lorac Pro 2 palette. At $30 a pop with shipping (sometimes more for the superboxes), I could have put my $ towards those things.

4) In my experience, it's hard to sell Memebox products I don't want on eBay, and it's not easy to trade those products to people who don't also buy Memeboxes. if I am mostly limited to trading products with people who get Memeboxes too, there's not much to trade for but other Memebox products. If I already get all the products, there isn't that much I want to trade for from Memebox. 

5) I don't have room! Full size products are awesome, but it takes me awhile to go through them, and the ones I'm not using yet take up a lot of space. 

6) Blogging about the boxes I get aren't an excuse because everyone has a beauty blog and everyone blogs about Memeboxes. It's not exactly the type of content that drives people to your site (not trying to insult other beauty bloggers, just saying I shouldn't use that as a reason why I need more Memeboxes hahaha). Hell, I could do a ton of posts reviewing all the products I've gotten so far!


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 24, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I have boxes coming until October, but I saw that the new global box hit (for shipping in November, really?). I kind of want it, so I need to convince myself I don't need it. Here is what I am trying to focus on:
> 
> 1) I have drawers of stuff I have yet to try. I do not need more makeup, cleansers, moisturizers, sunscreens, or hydrating sprays
> 
> ...


I don't have as many products (only gotten a couple boxes so far) but I agree with how it'll be harder to trade unless the other person knows/wants Memebox stuff.

I only got the Scrub box last week, and I think it'll be my last box for a while. I have like 7 boxes coming through September and they cover such a wide range of products I won't need any more. Kind of wanted the Global 17 but then I saw it wasn't shipping until NOVEMBER. That's just too far away for me to care about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Jul 25, 2014)

Ugh I just caved and bought the bundle of the all eyes box + the earth and sea cosmetics.  I am also waffling on buying #17 global but NOVEMBER is a LOOOOONG time away (of course, I said the same thing back when Global #14 came out and I'm kicking myself in a rear for not grabbing it).  Stop making good boxes MEMEBOX!  LOL


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 25, 2014)

I love that I posted that I was done buying boxes and then I got the Aloe box like two hours later when I saw those points in my account. XD Damn you, Memebox!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

Grrrr well got second and last bundle this morning with my fifteen points... Omg 2 and cute wish list 2


----------



## veritazy (Jul 25, 2014)

I came to realise I don't need more boxes, but a drawer instead. If only memebox ships drawers/ organizers... *terminally ill state*


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I came to realise I don't need more boxes, but a drawer instead. If only memebox ships drawers/ organizers... *terminally ill state*


That would be great lol! I dont have room for more either, all my bathroom and beauty drawers are full &gt;.&lt;


----------



## veritazy (Jul 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> That would be great lol! I dont have room for more either, all my bathroom and beauty drawers are full &gt;.&lt;


I saw some DIY projects to convert the boxes into drawers...but I can't be bothered lol~ I love clear acrylic makeup organizers and compartmentalized drawers! I hope memebox will somehow revamp their packaging into a reusable and sustainable design. Maybe one that we can easily stack up and slide open.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I saw some DIY projects to convert the boxes into drawers...but I can't be bothered lol~ I love clear acrylic makeup organizers and compartmentalized drawers! I hope memebox will somehow revamp their packaging into a reusable and sustainable design. Maybe one that we can easily stack up and slide open.


Me neither. I love the look of the acrylic drawers too. Look much more sleek and organized to me atleast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would be nice to have something like a Glossybox sturdy design maybe, but I'm not complaining. Whats inside is what matters too me!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 25, 2014)

It's like Memebox knows when we are winning our fights against our addiction, and they issue us a boatload of points to lure us back in. Damn you, Memebox!  ::shakes fist::  :lol:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> It's like Memebox knows when we are winning our fights against our addiction, and they issue us a boatload of points to lure us back in. Damn you, Memebox!  ::shakes fist::  :lol:


hHAHA I know right!!!! I was going on a no buy starting TODAY and, pop more points and cute boxes!


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> hHAHA I know right!!!! I was going on a no buy starting TODAY and, pop more points and cute boxes!


That's what i told myself too! Especially since I bought a lot from the shop the day before but now I'm just on the lookout for good boxes before the points are gone!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Just bought 5 boxes. I'm done, I've told myself no more through august. It's killing my bank account! But my cute wish list 2, OMG 2, and a bunch more got me this morning! Ugh.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay, here is something sad about my Memebox addiction. I forget that I have things on a regular basis. Example from today: I saw a review of a Korean beauty product and decided I wanted it. I did a google search to try to find it to buy, and I came across a blog from someone who said they got it in a Memebox. I realized it was a box I had received and that the item was sitting in a drawer somewhere in my house haha..


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Okay, here is something sad about my Memebox addiction. I forget that I have things on a regular basis. Example from today: I saw a review of a Korean beauty product and decided I wanted it. I did a google search to try to find it to buy, and I came across a blog from someone who said they got it in a Memebox. I realized it was a box I had received and that the item was sitting in a drawer somewhere in my house haha..


aww, that's ok. I'm sure that happens to all of us at some point. The good news is, you have what you want! Plus you don't need to spend more to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 25, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Okay, here is something sad about my Memebox addiction. I forget that I have things on a regular basis. Example from today: I saw a review of a Korean beauty product and decided I wanted it. I did a google search to try to find it to buy, and I came across a blog from someone who said they got it in a Memebox. I realized it was a box I had received and that the item was sitting in a drawer somewhere in my house haha..


It is not so bad. At least you know you purchased that box and have the product somewhere.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Okay, here is something sad about my Memebox addiction. I forget that I have things on a regular basis. Example from today: I saw a review of a Korean beauty product and decided I wanted it. I did a google search to try to find it to buy, and I came across a blog from someone who said they got it in a Memebox. I realized it was a box I had received and that the item was sitting in a drawer somewhere in my house haha..


Ha! Fantastic. What product was it?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ha! Fantastic. What product was it?


It was the Secret Key Super Plumping Jelly. I'd forgotten that I'd gotten it already in a Memebox.

It's funny, but all the reasons I listed for not buying more Memeboxes applies to all the other crap I buy and other subs too. I think I probably have a beauty product problem in general!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> It was the Secret Key Super Plumping Jelly. I'd forgotten that I'd gotten it already in a Memebox.
> 
> It's funny, but all the reasons I listed for not buying more Memeboxes applies to all the other crap I buy and other subs too. I think I probably have a beauty product problem in general!


I hear ya, sista!


----------



## Leja (Jul 30, 2014)

I was frustrated, that my Memebox Skincare Box didn`t arrive yet ... so I placed an order at beautynetkorea :blush:

Does someone know the Holika Holika Magic Drop MAKE ME Scents? I ordered the scent "Pure Baby Powder"  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_"Elegance sandlewood, Vanilla fragrance wafts through the air with a delicate mild white musk fragrance. __This pure white woody musk fragrance changes you into the innocent girl like a baby.''_


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

Leja said:


> I was frustrated, that my Memebox Skincare Box didn`t arrive yet ... so I placed an order at beautynetkorea :blush:
> 
> Does someone know the Holika Holika Magic Drop MAKE ME Scents? I ordered the scent "Pure Baby Powder"  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> _"Elegance sandlewood, Vanilla fragrance wafts through the air with a delicate mild white musk fragrance. __This pure white woody musk fragrance changes you into the innocent girl like a baby.''_


I  know how you feel! They shipped my aloe box on the 17th and it only arrived in Canada today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still won't be able to receive it until the end of the week and in the meantime, I ordered more 3 more boxes and still looking at others...


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 30, 2014)

The chocolate Meme Cacao box finaly won be over, esp being told that  the Etude House Milk  talk would have normally   come with a cute foam sponge topper ! (outside memebox)  Why cant American companies  be this much fun !!!   Its like every American  product has  to smell like fake floral or  chemicals. It took Too Faced to finaly  make a  cocoa bronzer, but thats the only American cocoa makeup /beauty I can think of.

Im loving this cocoa goodness  !  I love the Magic Cream Dessert cleanser and the  pore strips  work better than all the others, I stopped buying Biore  cause they dont work. but the ones in  the memebox have strong glue and they work  the best !


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 1, 2014)

I had the Pomegranate box in my cart and it sold out again!! Booooo. Anyway I have a Memebox sickness! Just ordered five boxes, the super bundle with four boxes and whole grains 2 since I loved 1 so much! Help me!!! But I only paid 110 for five boxes after affiliate and other discounts! I can justify the hell outta that.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 2, 2014)

Got annoyed at fiancé today so I had to order the cooling care with free upgraded express shipping and the newest collaboration (the cute one?)...did them in the same order...so will both boxes be express shipping?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

I feel like I need to purchase more boxes -  lol

crazy, I know....


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I feel like I need to purchase more boxes -  lol
> 
> crazy, I know....


I feel the same, especially with the sudden attack of box envy I'm experiencing. I'm so regretting not getting Fermented 2 and Zero Cosmetics! I just always seem to make wrong choice - why didn't I get those instead of the stupid Detox?!  :scared:


----------



## catyz (Aug 7, 2014)

@@biancardi, totally agree! I am currently looking at the website and deciding what to get, even though I have a total of 23 boxes coming and I've bought almost 60 of them!  :lol:


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

I need to join this group. Between subs, trades and Memeboxes, I'm starting to feel overwhelmed with the amount of product I have to use. I organized everything over the weekend, and was feeling better about things – when 20 sheet masks, 3 full-size skincare products and another Memebox arrived yesterday. If I'm feeling this way after the arrival of my first 5 Memeboxes, not sure how I'll feel after the other 12 arrive.

So, I'm making a deal with myself...

Any honey, rose, snail, mask, moisturize or bubble pop boxes, I can get. Anything else is a 1 box out, 1 box in policy.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 8, 2014)

I feel like this is more of an enabling thread than an addiction support thread! We try, but many of us are way too far gone!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I feel like this is more of an enabling thread than an addiction support thread! We try, but many of us are way too far gone!


Its good to have...


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 10, 2014)

I got my first memebox this summer, and now I am hopelessly addicted. I'm excited to find a support group, or more likely, an enabling group.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I got my first memebox this summer, and now I am hopelessly addicted. I'm excited to find a support group, or more likely, an enabling group.


Haha you tread on dangerous grounds... 

I haven't been buying too much thanks to travelling and intern fees. Oh well. Being poor helps.


----------



## yunii (Aug 11, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I got my first memebox this summer, and now I am hopelessly addicted. I'm excited to find a support group, or more likely, an enabling group.


I will say we try to support each other but we ended up being an enabling group.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

yunii said:


> I will say we try to support each other but we ended up being an enabling group.


lol

yep!!


----------



## blinded (Aug 12, 2014)

I was feeling all proud of myself because I've resisted buying Honey #2 and Yogurt. Then I decided to check out testerkorea....My cart is now full of masks and tiny cute samples. Going to go back and weed some of the stuff out and see if it's even worth ordering once I add shipping costs in.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> I was feeling all proud of myself because I've resisted buying Honey #2 and Yogurt. Then I decided to check out testerkorea....My cart is now full of masks and tiny cute samples. Going to go back and weed some of the stuff out and see if it's even worth ordering once I add shipping costs in.


Hmmm, that makes me think that a Mini Memebox with lots of those little mask/sleeping/bubble/mud packs might be fun!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Hmmm, that makes me think that a Mini Memebox with lots of those little mask/sleeping/bubble/mud packs might be fun!


Yes, but this is an addiction support thread, not an enabling thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 12, 2014)

I bought a ton of boxes even though I said I wouldn't. Now I am seriously holding off for awhile unless there is a must have box for me (not sure what that would be) and I have enough Memepoints to make it less than $10.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I bought a ton of boxes even though I said I wouldn't. Now I am seriously holding off for awhile unless there is a must have box for me (not sure what that would be) and I have enough Memepoints to make it less than $10.


I think (unless the points are about to expire), you can hold on enough to get the next box for free. Maybe a short pause would help regenerate your love for memeboxes. (trying hard to not enable here)


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 13, 2014)

See, I'm being enabled to look at testerkorea now!

I missed Honey 1, which turned out to be awesome, so you bet I got Honey 2. I am deciding on Yogurt and Cafe. They sound interesting, but I have a ridiculous amount of memeboxes, I'm even backlogged on reviewing them.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> See, I'm being enabled to look at testerkorea now!
> 
> I missed Honey 1, which turned out to be awesome, so you bet I got Honey 2. I am deciding on Yogurt and Cafe. They sound interesting, but I have a ridiculous amount of memeboxes, I'm even backlogged on reviewing them.


I'm holding off as well. I have no where to put anymore products!!! I'm seriously stocked, I might have to sell most of this stuff at the woman's show coming up lol. When I get a box, I'm excited and than after I toss it to the side, and than figure out where I'm going to stash it. I went through my drawers last night, and was like "WHAT, when did I get that?!" seriously , I need to stop buying these box's because its past an obsession now. I think of it as an necessity now, in the wrong kind of way, which is not right. I was even contemplating cancelling all my recent orders, which is about 105$ (not much) but still. I figured I would leave those alone, and stop from here on out, and only purchase a box that interests me when a spoiler /unboxing is revealed/ restocked.

Christmas is also coming up, and I have 19 CLOSE relatives/family to buy for +my daughter and fiance.. oh joy...I can't be greedy no more lol


----------



## veritazy (Aug 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Christmas is also coming up, and I have 19 CLOSE relatives/family to buy for +my daughter and fiance.. oh joy...I can't be greedy no more lol


Lols, probably you shouldn't cancel because once you do, you'll start feeling empty and wanting to buy more. Just hold off buying unless it is one that you really wished for. 

Xmas and The joy of having a huge family!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Aug 14, 2014)

Take my advice.  If the box is initially posted for $20 or less on the pre-VIP sale, it's probably crap.  At least that's how it's been in my experience.  As you will notice, the Luckyboxes and Global boxes never go on sale.  And the boxes that sell out fast and have some good value to them are rarely re-released, if ever (e.g., the Fermented 1 box, the older/better Global boxes, Cute Wishlist 1, Gangnam Style, etc.).  These are the boxes Memebox depends on to snag new customers with false hopes.  Also, if a box doesn't sell out right away because sales are low, then the chances of it having a good selection of high value items are slim (with the exception of the Bubble Pop box, which most people probably ordered in mid-July only after Memebox posted on Facebook that it would contain over $190 worth of products, despite sending out a product card reporting $173 worth of products at inflated prices and subsequently deleting their post).  Even their spoiler products sometimes fail to make it into the boxes.  Before you order a box, ask yourself if you could buy any of the products u REALLY want/need after you see the unboxing...  Chances are, anything worth purchasing can be found online for a discount, or at the very least, from other Memeboxers selling their overstock.  Buying a $25-40 box with unknown items doesn't necessarily mean you will like or use all of them.  Therefore, you are better off waiting to see what's in the box and then purchasing whatever you like for the same amount of $ you WOULD HAVE spent on the box.  The only difference is, you will actually use the products and acquire only what you WANT.  IMO, stick to the monthly global boxes and/or Luckyboxes, and you should get your fill of the best products Memebox has to offer. Also, keep your eyes peeled for hints about repeat products from prior boxes, like with the "Thumbs Up box," or Luckyboxes, where the boxes mostly contain products you've ordered already.  I started thinking this way, and have been able to limit my purchases to 3 or less boxes per month (including the box I receive as part of the #11-16 Global box package purchased several months back).  Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh, gosh. Saw the Spoilers below for the Hand and Nail care, decided I needed to keep my hands and nails looking pretty through the upcoming winter ( although we don't have much of a winter season, truth be told).

Well, then I realized that if I just added one more small-ish box the free shipping code for one box would go into effect.

So, I added the Superbox Brow box because I like " power brows".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now, I'm realizing that I got two very specialized boxes and probably need to add a couple of general- care boxes too. ( I've already bought 3 boxes this week, this makes 5 )and it's time I admitted that I am addicted.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 21, 2014)

Lol, you just wanted balance, that's no problem!

The brow box sounded good, but I am in love with my dipbrow, although I wish it was lighter.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Lol, you just wanted balance, that's no problem!
> 
> The brow box sounded good, but I am in love with my dipbrow, although I wish it was lighter.


I ALWAYS wanted that Anastasia of Hollywood big kit with the stencils... Like I could stencil on big brows and get them even? HA HA. No way I could..

The upside of this box to me would seem that the Korean eye beauty is for full brows. I had really big brows, but years of professional waxing have made them just ordinary. 

I'm hoping for NO Tweezerman- just maybe stick on stencils and some powder, a pencil and setting gel ( A Tweezerman deluxe size sells for more than the box price). 

OMG-- What IF this is the box they put the WAX HAIR REMOVER in???  :w00t:


----------



## mybeautifulstyle (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys I'm not an meme box addict but I've been thinking of trying them and I thought what better way than to ask you all if I should or shouldn't. I'm leaning waaaay toward the should category but what advice can I get from the meme box AA group before hand lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

@mybeautifulstyle  if you go down the memebox route, you will find yourself ordering more!!  lol

What are you looking for?   If you want the best bang for your dollar, I recommend a global box, which is their monthly boxes - they are 23.00 + shipping.  

Themed boxes are also nice, but I have also found that the "superbox" is not that great of a value, but you do get full sized products - however, what memebox may consider full size is debatable - lol

Note that if you do not get a box that is ready to ship now, you will be waiting several weeks before your box ships (depending on the ship date - some globals have a future date of Jan 24, 2015) and then it can take 2 - 3 weeks to get to you standard shipping.

Look around on people's blogs - a lot of us who post here in the memebox forum post discount codes and stuff, so you can use the $5.00 promo coupons with your box - there are 2 types $5.00 coupons for August  - one that is 5 alpha numeric characters and one that is 4 alpha numeric.  You can use both of these and then no more.   It doesn't matter how many different codes are out there, memebox "remembers" that you used a $5.00 code for the month.   

customer service, if you have an issue, is frustrating as hell at times.   But the majority of my boxes got to me without any issues and I have been, overall, very happy with their service.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 24, 2014)

I think I need to sign myself up for this. I just made my first order of 6 boxes... and have 6 more waiting in my basket...

I do have a couple of newbie questions though.

Is there anyway of getting an email heads up if a box comes back in stock, if I put it on my wishlist? or is just a case of checking the page everyday?

also, when does Memebox release new boxes, or do they just put them up whenever and wherever?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

Don't think so. I just check.

Usually Monday, Wednesday, friday


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I think I need to sign myself up for this. I just made my first order of 6 boxes... and have 6 more waiting in my basket...
> 
> I do have a couple of newbie questions though.
> 
> ...


to your first question - I have things on wishlist and I have never been notified that it was back in stock when it came back in stock.  You just have to check it.  Sometimes Memebox will announce a restock in their news letter - if they truly restocked it.  If something is back in stock because a person cancelled their order, then no, no alert.

to your second question - the best way to keep abreast of new boxes is to sign up for their newsletter and if they are giving out points.  So far, they seem to be running on this schedule

new boxes - monday, wednesday, friday

memeshop offers and sales - tuesday &amp; thursday

that said - if you are a VIP member, you will get the newsletter in the wee am hours  - I am using my own time zone here - EST - and we get to purchase the new boxes first with maybe 2-3 dollars off.   those who aren't VIP do not get the newsletter until 6-8 hours later and then the sale is over.    In our big memebox thread, members do post those VIP links because memebox does not make them only for purchase to VIP members - they just "hide" the links.   So, if you check here on m-w-f in the am, you can find the new releases at discount OR follow a VIP blogger who will announce them in  a timely fashion.  Also, check the bloggers for promo codes, affiliate discounts ~ you can use those as well

To be a VIP member, you have to have purchased 5 boxes within 3 months and it will be reviewed every month.  For most of us, that isn't an issue!!

congrats for joining memebox


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 24, 2014)

Hahah well considering I just bought 6 in a day I am hoping come September I will be a VIP (how fancy haha)

Thank you for all the info. I think I will hold off on the 6 in my wishlist until I see what comes out this week, but so many of the things look amazing. I am not so interested in the make up side of things but I will take as much skin/body/hair care as they can throw at me, in beautiful pink boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is there somewhere I can find a list of these VIP bloggers? I feel like I have seen a list somewhere!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

@marliepanda  I don't know if we have a list of VIP bloggers, but someone did put together a few folks who do blog about memebox in this thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132770-are-you-new-to-memebox/?p=2242165


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

There is a blogger thread for memebox too somewhere and I assume people commenting on there are affiliates.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

If you sub to the main thread most boxes are announced in there within minutes of someone finding them.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm VIP and I try to blog as well. Not as good as the other ladies here though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 24, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I'm VIP and I try to blog as well. Not as good as the other ladies here though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm going to start a blog as it apparently gives you 3 points for reviews, it'll be fairly basic I have no blog skillz, but do I just email meme with a link and ask to be on their affiliate programme?

Or will they say no because it is rubbish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

i blog and do youtube and get them for my videos. sadly i do both but can only get them on one.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i blog and do youtube and get them for my videos. sadly i do both but can only get them on one.


I don't think the world is ready for me to do Youtube videos haha.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I don't think the world is ready for me to do Youtube videos haha.


you only ever see my hands and to be honest that is scary enough for now


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I don't think the world is ready for me to do Youtube videos haha.





marliepanda said:


> I don't think the world is ready for me to do Youtube videos haha.


Lol


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 24, 2014)

Well I have just spent a bit 'making a blog' so hopefully once I start getting my boxes I can submit the links to MEME. Three points per review can't be bad, if they're good enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 24, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm going to start a blog as it apparently gives you 3 points for reviews, it'll be fairly basic I have no blog skillz, but do I just email meme with a link and ask to be on their affiliate programme?
> 
> Or will they say no because it is rubbish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can join at http://us.memebox.com/affiliates/ and then you just email your info along with a link to your review for points.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 24, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> You can join at http://us.memebox.com/affiliates/ and then you just email your info along with a link to your review for points.


Thank you! I think I have actually managed to sign up and link it on my new blog thing, so lets see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its kinda a neat thing for them to do, in my opinion! So if you usually get $3 off for being a VIP and buying 'early' and can get $3 in points on each box you could get each box for like $17 + shipping? (the $23 anyway!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 24, 2014)

I emailed them some of my reviews and I didn't get a reply or my points. Was there something special I was supposed to do?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I emailed them some of my reviews and I didn't get a reply or my points. Was there something special I was supposed to do?


Are you in their 'affiliate' programme? Apparently you have to be in that for them to give you the points. if its not that I don't know, I am pretty new to it all and jumping in with both feet and probably going wrong left right and centre  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 24, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Are you in their 'affiliate' programme? Apparently you have to be in that for them to give you the points. if its not that I don't know, I am pretty new to it all and jumping in with both feet and probably going wrong left right and centre  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Uh yes I am. I'll just keep emailing them I guess. Not really surprised since they can't even seem to answer our customer emails, why should it be any different for the people who help promote them and make them money.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 24, 2014)

Kelly, I emailed them like 4 reviews over a period of time (a week maybe or more), and they replied to the fourth crediting me points for all of those reviews.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 24, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Kelly, I emailed them like 4 reviews over a period of time (a week maybe or more), and they replied to the fourth crediting me points for all of those reviews.


Thanks, I emailed them again, hopefully they get back to me.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Thanks, I emailed them again, hopefully they get back to me.


Yeah, I've emailed them my latest review twice now and still waiting. I'm assuming weekends they don't really respond, so I'll probably email them again tomorrow. Usually it takes 24 hours before I get an email back about getting points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 30, 2014)

Bringing back the addiction support thread lol!

I think I am done buying, until September codes/points/deals will suck me in again. Anyone doing a no-buy lately?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Bringing back the addiction support thread lol!
> 
> I think I am done buying, until September codes/points/deals will suck me in again. Anyone doing a no-buy lately?


Haha I love your 30th August 'no more until September resolve '

I have bought 13 boxes recently as I really do need a stack of skin/face/hair/body care. Quite a lot of them themes appealed to me, and obviously I had some codes to use and bits and bobs so have used those.

I still have the Moisture Surge and Mask box on my wishlist, so may pop those in with any good September boxes to take me up to a code $$ amount. But apart from that I will only really be interested in 'cute' type boxes, any milk or cacao restocks or 2nd editions they do, or anything to really sort my hair out. Its not 'that' bad but its down to my waist and I guess I just like the idea of piling masks and conditioners on it to stop it looking ratty (hence me buying the Rapunzel box!)

So on the way I have

Coffee Break

Cafe Box

Honey Box 2

Naked 24

Very Berry

Princess (all 3)

Scrub Box

Tea Box

Cute Wishlist 3

Preordered Global 17-19

Woops thats 14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And Oh god I forgot Yoghurt... 15....


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

I just want my USA orders from the 14th to show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

memebox, you are making it hard for me to love you. I feel like I am in a bad relationship but the sex is soooo good!! hahaha


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Bringing back the addiction support thread lol!
> 
> I think I am done buying, until September codes/points/deals will suck me in again. Anyone doing a no-buy lately?


Yea, Its wearing off a bit on me.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Bringing back the addiction support thread lol!
> 
> I think I am done buying, until September codes/points/deals will suck me in again. Anyone doing a no-buy lately?


*raises hand* Yep, only buying Cute Wishlist editions for the foreseeable future. I'm tempted by some of the other boxes but have a ton of product right now.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> *raises hand* Yep, only buying Cute Wishlist editions for the foreseeable future. I'm tempted by some of the other boxes but have a ton of product right now.


Hahah my thoughts exactly, may as well have things to display  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Though no promises if a milk and cacao box come up...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just want my USA orders from the 14th to show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> memebox, you are making it hard for me to love you. I feel like I am in a bad relationship but the sex is soooo good!! hahaha


HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Haha I love your 30th August 'no more until September resolve '
> 
> I have bought 13 boxes recently as I really do need a stack of skin/face/hair/body care. Quite a lot of them themes appealed to me, and obviously I had some codes to use and bits and bobs so have used those.
> 
> And Oh god I forgot Yoghurt... 15....


Oh god, haha! We really need to control this habit. I got dozens coming too. Urgh.

Yeah my resolve is solid. I can feel like I didn't buy anything, but still be able to purchase guilt-free once something shiny comes out (with new codes, memepoints etc). I feel like a barracuda lol.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> *raises hand* Yep, only buying Cute Wishlist editions for the foreseeable future. I'm tempted by some of the other boxes but have a ton of product right now.


I feel like I love it only because others rave so much about it. Value wise, it is one of the lower ones... This stands until it is proven otherwise (I need time to review and test out the products). Some boxes are of really high value, but didn't work for me/ not my style.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 30, 2014)

I've got to stop, unless there's another Cute Wishlist or Cacao box. Anything else that may be tempting will just have to wait, I need to save for a vacation coming up in October.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Bringing back the addiction support thread lol!
> 
> I think I am done buying, until September codes/points/deals will suck me in again. Anyone doing a no-buy lately?


I am for sept. I told myself that from this point, I"m just either going to buy really on sale things from the shop that I need or use only vip points near the end of the month to get boxes that i want. But lets see if that happens! Lol. But I don't have much faith in my ability to stop buying though..  :blush:


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

I just wish they sold higher quantities of the boxes (especially the good ones!) It's hard when you feel the pressure to decide whether or not you want to buy a box right away, because there's always the chance that it sells out in a day or two.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm on a low buy for September. I'll break it if/when they release Cacao 2, since I missed the first one. But I've got 30+ boxes coming in the next few months. It's out of control!

I hate feeling the pressure of feeling like I need to buy them all, because what if I miss a great box? I almost missed Global 14 and it's great. Ugh. I have too much stuff, it's ridiculous.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm on a low buy for September. I'll break it if/when they release Cacao 2, since I missed the first one. But I've got 30+ boxes coming in the next few months. It's out of control!
> 
> I hate feeling the pressure of feeling like I need to buy them all, because what if I miss a great box? I almost missed Global 14 and it's great. Ugh. I have too much stuff, it's ridiculous.


When I first joined, I kept avoiding boxes that sounded like they'd be mostly/only makeup, and then I'd see one or two amazing skincare products in the unboxings and kick myself for not getting it. Other times a box sounds amazing and is a complete dud (at least for me). You just NEVER know when you're going to regret buying or not buying a box. It's too much pressure!


----------



## blushingbunny (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

So, I'm not quite a Memebox addict (I've only ordered two boxes which haven't arrived yet), but I could see myself beginning to become obsessed (checking the memebox website constantly, checking FB for discount/restock updates, frantically researching past boxes, etc).

For weeks I had been eyeing the honey 2 box and putting it in my cart. I wanted to share what I did to overcome the allure of the box. What worked for me was making a wishlist of products I would want to get in the box. Products which in my opinion would justify the price tag. I made a little collage of my wishlist here:





After creating this imaginary honey box, I realized that if I order the honey box, there is no way I would get this combination of products, and it's likely I won't even get anything resembling these products that I find useful/desirable.

Now I realize most of the products I selected are not Korean, therefore you might argue that of course I wouldn't get these items in Memebox and the point of buying a Memebox is to get exotic Korean stuff... Well, you definitely can put only Korean products in your wishlist exercise. The point of doing this is to demonstrate to yourself that what you're getting won't be exactly what you want.

Doing this really helped me put my foot down and say 'no' to the purchase. First of all, I realized there are lot of neat honey products available in the US which I could find at a much lower cost and second, it helps shatter the "allure of the unknown" when I draw a parallel to real items and then make the mental connection that real items != items in the box.

I hope this exercise helps put the value of the box in perspective for some people out there struggling.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 31, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So, I'm not quite a Memebox addict (I've only ordered two boxes which haven't arrived yet), but I could see myself beginning to become obsessed (checking the memebox website constantly, checking FB for discount/restock updates, frantically researching past boxes, etc).
> 
> ...


You're awesome, thank you!! Im going to do this to completely cut my curb for Memebox's, with Christmas coming up and all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@blushingbunny


----------



## blushingbunny (Aug 31, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You're awesome, thank you!! Im going to do this to completely cut my curb for Memebox's, with Christmas coming up and all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@blushingbunny


No problem! I'm glad someone else finds it useful  :flowers:


----------



## veritazy (Aug 31, 2014)

@@blushingbunny Hey hi~ Thats a new way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also I found that Memebox love including some of the recent brands they feature in Memeshop into boxes. If you don't love those brands, chances are you might still get them. eg Kangskin/Hope Girl/L.Vida/Konad/etc


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

I made my own honey box when we were waiting for honey 2 to be released and posted it in the Korean Beauty thread.  Of course, I still got honey 2 box when it was released!! lol 

I like to create my own, but I also like to see what memebox is going to give me as well.  I mean, that is why we do these types of boxes, isn't it?  Because we like the element of surprise.  Otherwise, we wouldn't want to purchase the boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I made my own honey box when we were waiting for honey 2 to be released and posted it in the Korean Beauty thread.  Of course, I still got honey 2 box when it was released!! lol
> 
> I like to create my own, but I also like to see what memebox is going to give me as well.  I mean, that is why we do these types of boxes, isn't it?  Because we like the element of surprise.  Otherwise, we wouldn't want to purchase the boxes.


I tend to do "theme" skincare shopping (accidentally) a fair bit, and I'll end up with mango lotion/body wash/hand cream/body mist or Strawberry Jam Eye Cream/Moisturizer/Wash Off Mask and so on. So I guess that's me making my own Memebox, especially since it's mostly Korean skincare.

But...Nothing takes the place of Memebox. I like to pick out things myself, absolutely. But...I love the surprise. And...I love Memebox. ...Even when it doesn't love me.

Sadly, I think some of us are just too far gone. But I hope it works for some of you gals!


----------



## blushingbunny (Aug 31, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@blushingbunny Hey hi~ Thats a new way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also I found that Memebox love including some of the recent brands they feature in Memeshop into boxes. If you don't love those brands, chances are you might still get them. eg Kangskin/Hope Girl/L.Vida/Konad/etc


That's a clever observation. My wallet thanks you for sharing!



biancardi said:


> I made my own honey box when we were waiting for honey 2 to be released and posted it in the Korean Beauty thread.  Of course, I still got honey 2 box when it was released!! lol
> 
> I like to create my own, but I also like to see what memebox is going to give me as well.  I mean, that is why we do these types of boxes, isn't it?  Because we like the element of surprise.  Otherwise, we wouldn't want to purchase the boxes.


Haha, I love that you made your own honey box. I'm curious to see what you included! I absolutely agree that the element of surprise is what makes this and so many other subscription services so irresistible. That's why I think it helps to examine the psychology of the situation so I know why I'm obsessing about something and whether or not it's with good reason. 

When it comes to beauty I think a lot of us are on this unsaid quest for miracle products to fix little things about ourselves. And what could be more miraculous than a tiny potion from a foreign country where all the women seem to exude beauty? Memebox as a company is definitely preying on this consumer belief that Korean beauty products are superior to what we have in the US, but I think we should ask ourselves, is this true? And what hard evidence do we have to support this? Now, don't get me wrong, I think some of the things Memebox offers are cool as hell, but I also think we have the technology here at home to achieve a lot of the same effects (dewy skin, flush lips and cheeks, etc).

At the end of the day you may come to the conclusion that Memebox is an absolutely irreplaceable purchase for you, or you may start to reevaluate the worth of Memebox like I have. Either way, it's good to keep our expectations in check.  Cheers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

@blushingbunny  this was my honey box (I had honey facial masks already)

the BB cream and samples were just the samples and gifts from beautynetkorea





I like Korean facial care because of its ingredients and affordability.    I have found that I do not care for most of  USA or even European facial  products, because they are so heavily scented.


----------



## blushingbunny (Aug 31, 2014)

*@**@biancardi*, if I could be guaranteed a box that awesome I would definitely purchase... sadly, I can't imagine Memebox would be so generous. Fragrance in items is a definite downer for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 31, 2014)

Some Korean products are heavily scented too. A lot of the Missha face creams smell like old lady perfume. I haven't really run into any any migraine-inducing creams with Memebox, but it is the case for some Korean products. I agree its probably a lot less common with them than products from the U.S.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> *@@biancardi*, if I could be guaranteed a box that awesome I would definitely purchase... sadly, I can't imagine Memebox would be so generous. Fragrance in items is a definite downer for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the sad thing is, those items cost 54.00 all together.   5 items.   Memebox could do this easily!  They need to have me curate a box or two - lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Some Korean products are heavily scented too. A lot of the Missha face creams smell like old lady perfume. I haven't really run into any any migraine-inducing creams with Memebox, but it is the case for some Korean products. I agree its probably a lot less common with them than products from the U.S.


that is true.   I do find that some products are scented, but it is natural - they didn't add scent, it was just the products, like ginseng or fermented bean mung...

I do not mind if my products smell like food - lol - like chocolate or coconut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

I cancelled 7 boxes, (still have 21 box's being delivered)  after I received a large Memeshop order where everything was busted, and un-use able, I had enough. The only ones I'm going to buy from now on is the Global's and the cute box's and now back to the good old Euro, France, and the lovely Sephora products from now on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I cancelled 7 boxes, (still have 21 box's being delivered)  after I received a large Memeshop order where everything was busted, and un-use able, I had enough. The only ones I'm going to buy from now on is the Global's and the cute box's and now back to the good old Euro, France, and the lovely Sephora products from now on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What did you get that was broken? I'm waiting for shop stuff too and now I'm concerned. But i certainly know how you feel about having enough of it though.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

I have ran out of room and wanna try out lush products so without point discounts that are huge I won't purchase much for a while


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have ran out of room and wanna try out lush products so without point discounts that are huge I won't purchase much for a while


Yea same.



catyz said:


> What did you get that was broken? I'm waiting for shop stuff too and now I'm concerned. But i certainly know how you feel about having enough of it though.


A bunch facial creams (glass bottles),  - (Plastic jars) , at least 50 puresmile gelee packs (all busted except for a maybe 5-10, mess everywhere) I spent over 150$ and only have about 10$ worth of stuff to use... Not happy, and you know they will give me a hard time, probably about 1 month to see any sort of refund or points.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

I was going through my stash today and realised that after the boxes I have ordered i will struggle for space but will carry on doing my other boxes and the globals


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I was going through my stash today and realised that after the boxes I have ordered i will struggle for space but will carry on doing my other boxes and the globals


Yea I'm sticking to just globals, and cute box's and maybe a Christmas box if they have one and that's it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

yeah cute lol.... edward gets the packaging after i use the products


----------



## catyz (Sep 2, 2014)

@, oh no! I hope they won't give you a hard time because you bought a lot! I bought those packs too and I'll be picking them up tomorrow. Now i wish i had them to see if it's ok.


----------



## had706 (Sep 2, 2014)

So I just added the masks from Memebox 14 and a yes style order to my mask stash and I really think I may need an intervention! 
. I have sooo many masks and I don't even know how many more I have ordered but it's a lot! How will I ever use all of these lol


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea same.
> 
> A bunch facial creams (glass bottles),  - (Plastic jars) , at least 50 puresmile gelee packs (all busted except for a maybe 5-10, mess everywhere) I spent over 150$ and only have about 10$ worth of stuff to use... Not happy, and you know they will give me a hard time, probably about 1 month to see any sort of refund or points.


How awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!! Was it packaged well? International shipping can be such a nightmare. I hope you get a full refund for your troubles.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

had706 said:


> So I just added the masks from Memebox 14 and a yes style order to my mask stash and I really think I may need an intervention!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg. I have sooo many masks and I don't even know how many more I have ordered but it's a lot! How will I ever use all of these lol


It's not that bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus, they'd make great stocking stuffers, or put them in gift baskets for Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

I think I've hit critical mass with Memebox. I've only received around 13-15 of the 40+ boxes I've ordered in the past two months, but I'm running out of room and excitement! That coupled with the way Memebox is treating their customers and the lack of codes or points, means I will only be buying globals from now on and maybe a special one if I'm super excited about it like cacao or honey or cute wishlist. No more 20+ boxes a month.

I haven't even really gotten into my six boxes I received today, even though there are some great ones cuz I'm burning out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Consider me seriously low but from here on out! It's been fun Memebox!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 9, 2014)

had706 said:


> So I just added the masks from Memebox 14 and a yes style order to my mask stash and I really think I may need an intervention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have mask envy!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe Couldn't agree more..maybe it is just me getting burn out from too much memeboxes for too long, I can't even cope with whats in what now (didn't get too many memeboxes except luckily the raved ones). I'll observe the new mailing duration and see if that will affect my purchases.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 13, 2014)

Sigh....my Hubby says I need to join this thread LOL I have boxes piled up that I want to review and I'm so behind, so there's product after product sitting there unused...::facepalm::...and yet the new box pretties call to me. I must ignore their siren call!


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 18, 2014)

You know you have a problem when you are super excited about the first Korean only cosmetics store in your city and you take your friends around showing them almost every product and can tell them what they do and what crazy ingredients are in them.

The poor women in the store couldn't keep up and at the end asked how I knew all about the products and when I said I have lots of Memeboxes they offered me a job lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> You know you have a problem when you are super excited about the first Korean only cosmetics store in your city and you take your friends around showing them almost every product and can tell them what they do and what crazy ingredients are in them.
> 
> The poor women in the store couldn't keep up and at the end asked how I knew all about the products and when I said I have lots of Memeboxes they offered me a job lol


Must be nice!!! Ottawa is soooooo boring, its a political City, we don't have any Korean shops here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've actually been thinking about starting a business, Korean beauty shop here in the city, than I can shop whenever lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Must be nice!!! Ottawa is soooooo boring, its a political City, we don't have any Korean shops here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've actually been thinking about starting a business, Korean beauty shop here in the city, than I can shop whenever lol


You totally should. Make it a beauty mart sort of thing. Once you know how to get to the suppliers, getting free things or cheap products yourself is not difficult. Only need the motivation and courage to actually do it, and start up money..


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

I finally organized my Memebox list...I started buying in the beginning of August and now I have 4 boxes arriving, 19 boxes waiting to be shipped, and 3 received boxes...making a total of 26 boxes ordered in two months. &gt;&lt; And I still want to order more...

I'm pretty upset at myself for spending so much money on Memebox ;__; I'm still a college student so the amount of money I have is limited but I like to reward myself for working so hard HAHA This is pretty much my only vice.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 26, 2014)

engawa said:


> I finally organized my Memebox list...I started buying in the beginning of August and now I have 4 boxes arriving, 19 boxes waiting to be shipped, and 3 received boxes...making a total of 26 boxes ordered in two months. &gt;&lt; And I still want to order more...
> 
> I'm pretty upset at myself for spending so much money on Memebox ;__; I'm still a college student so the amount of money I have is limited but I like to reward myself for working so hard HAHA This is pretty much my only vice.


That's what I tell myself, I'm taking 5 classes and trying to not kill myself in the process right now so Memebox is a nice distraction. Wish my husband would understand! Haha...


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> That's what I tell myself, I'm taking 5 classes and trying to not kill myself in the process right now so Memebox is a nice distraction. Wish my husband would understand! Haha...


Man it's funny, my boyfriend was the one who got me into skincare. He's had severe acne when he was a teenager so he was more knowledgable than me at one time HAHAHA Now he regrets introducing me and begs me to stop buying. &gt;.&gt;


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 26, 2014)

engawa said:


> Man it's funny, my boyfriend was the one who got me into skincare. He's had severe acne when he was a teenager so he was more knowledgable than me at one time HAHAHA Now he regrets introducing me and begs me to stop buying. &gt;.&gt;


Hey, he gets video games and Loot Crate, I get Memeboxes and books (and sometimes videogames). We all win!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Last night I was completely convinced it was Thursday night and I stayed up past midnight checking my email and the VIP page waiting for the new boxes. Then it finally dawned on me that it was Wednesday night.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 9, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Last night I was completely convinced it was Thursday night and I stayed up past midnight checking my email and the VIP page waiting for the new boxes. Then it finally dawned on me that it was Wednesday night.


Lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2014)

My memeaddiction buying frenzy is on a hold because of lack of money for now. But now I can use all of my lovely things and get room for more...in the future. Funny thing is that with the 32 boxes I´ve received realized I have gotten tons of cleansers, tons of creams and only 2 toners.  B)


----------



## veritazy (Oct 11, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> My memeaddiction buying frenzy is on a hold because of lack of money for now. But now I can use all of my lovely things and get room for more...in the future. Funny thing is that with the 32 boxes I´ve received realized I have gotten tons of cleansers, tons of creams and only 2 toners.  B)


Lol true story. Probably the 'cleanse and tone' will help in that department. 

I have no luck in buying boxes with cleansing water/toner too, but I am not complaining that memebox is not putting certain things into my box because I know its all a gamble. 

sidenote: Back to this addiction support thread because i see several people going all twisted like 'i won't buy more', 'i'm on a no-buy' and then announce that they buy &gt;$100 worth of boxes. Okay, time for therapy, ladies..


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

I am not on a low buy but I am a cheap buy atm. Unless I have points and can get a bundle substantially cheaper I don't buy.  Except for dirty gal of course.

Now trying to concentrate on globals only as must buys.

My money is going on christmas related stuff for my blog, some alcohol for hubby that will last him a few months and a balance bike for my little bean


----------



## biancardi (Oct 11, 2014)

I am never on a no-buy.  I have to buy something!! haha


----------



## Kait1989 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm never a no-buy more like a just hold out until the new codes kick in lol

Anything to justify it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am never on a no-buy.  I have to buy something!! haha


hahaha welcome back here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I always feel like buying something but I don't necessarily buy them at the end. Either the sales end prematurely, or the points are not credited/code sent in time before things get sold out. Memegods helped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Jane George yeah there are just some that I have to have! like the regular globals, or things I have supported before. I got the dirty gal too! &lt;3

@@Kait1989 exactly!! Never buy full-priced ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

i would love to see how well it has sold


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 12, 2014)

I really wanted the Dirty Gal but I'm doing my best to limit myself for financial and storage reasons. (Small apartment.) Why must all of the boxes I want come out at the same time!? I had a cart full and was going to use the 20% off $200 coupon but sat there with it open for 15 minutes trying to convince myself I shouldn't buy it while the other part of me wanted to desperately check out. I ended up not buying my cart but I know I'm going to go through the same thing tomorrow. And keep doing it until the boxes I want get sold out (or until I just buy the cart). 

I'm very new to this - I've only actually received two boxes so far - but I have a lot of boxes coming. I'm afraid to count. I have two in transit at the moment. I know this is nothing compared to what a lot of you have done but considering I just started last month it feels like a lot to me!


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 22, 2014)

I did the not checking out thing today too...I want the Empress and Cleopatra set and could be tempted by tea tree...but I also want to use one of the big codes if I'm going to make a new order (20% off 200) and I am holding out for a vanilla box. So many people have requested it, surely it must come soon?

In an ideal world I'd be able to buy an uber bundle of restocks (daily dose of beauty tempted me today), the vanilla box, some value sets and misc others...dunno if it will ever happen though.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 24, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> I did the not checking out thing today too...I want the Empress and Cleopatra set and could be tempted by tea tree...but I also want to use one of the big codes if I'm going to make a new order (20% off 200) and I am holding out for a vanilla box. So many people have requested it, surely it must come soon?
> 
> In an ideal world I'd be able to buy an uber bundle of restocks (daily dose of beauty tempted me today), the vanilla box, some value sets and misc others...dunno if it will ever happen though.


Ive already used my 20% (woops) but I have ordered those three you mentioned. I reaaaaally want a vanilla box too, a vanilla, porridge and a new milk box would be my perfect bundle!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Ive already used my 20% (woops) but I have ordered those three you mentioned. I reaaaaally want a vanilla box too, a vanilla, porridge and a new milk box would be my perfect bundle!


I will always remember you and milk boxes! The cat needs milk, memespies! And vanilla~  :wub:


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Oct 25, 2014)

I just received my 15th box in 6 months and I have way too much stuff- an entire ALEX ikea drawer tower full. I have plenty for gifts and I could wait a year before buying most products I need.

Just to give people a realistic idea of how long it takes to be in product overload.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Just counted up how much I've spent in the last few months and really need to stop buying boxes! I've about 5 arrived and another 15 on order (some bundles, some singles). I'm on sick leave so blaming that on lack of self control so should be going back to work next month and hoping the number of boxes will begin to dwindle as wont have as much time on my hands (or access to the Internet 24/7).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, I've put this off as long as I could.

My name is Courtney, and I have a Memeproblem.

But the good news is...I canceled my "double" boxes today.

.....Including my precious Wine and Cheese. 

But hey, progress...Right? 

:blush:   :blush:   :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

@@cfisher that is huge progress hun! Wine and cheese tho?! Did you buy 2 on another account perhaps? (narrowed suspicious eyes)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I think I'm here because I got addicted again this month. Erm..


----------



## bubu (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like I should join this thread.

I discovered Memebox when I saw photos of some global unboxings. They looked fantastic. Prior to that I had never purchased a beauty box (or been tempted by one).

I ordered my first Memeboxes in June and I have received 24 boxes so far with another 17 to follow.

The first 3 boxes I received were Skin Care, Cacao and Mask 4 - it was a great start and I just kept ordering more. It was so easy placing an order here and there.

I'm starting to feel overwhelmed by the sheer number of products I have and I want to be more discerning with my purchases. 

I want to either:

1) Limit myself to 3 boxes per month (1 x global/lucky/themed)

Or

2) Match my savings with each box purchase (if I spend $100 in one month, I must put $100 in my savings account)

I'm hoping that, by doubling the price of each box by matching it with savings contributions, it will make me re-think my purchases and curb my shopping impulses.

The lucky box bundle is calling my name as I type...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

@@veritazy I did get rid of the doubles on things like Luckybox 11 (Honestly, I thought it was supposed to be the holy grail of all Luckyboxes from what I read/was told haha), and eve but I struggled with the Wine and Cheese/WTF value set.

I have to admit it...When I received my email asking for confirmation about canceling the Wine and Cheese I...Well, I haven't confirmed it yet. Thinking I might not pull the trigger on this one. But if there's any box worthy of doubles, it's this one right?!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

What is that expression...One baby step at a time?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, never bought a thing today and as its the weekend, should be safe till Monday.

Everyone is raving about the Pony announcement but having seen two palettes that's been produced for memebox (obviously in the past at some point), it doesn't interest me so if that all that comes out on Monday, I should be ok....

Would still love a winter / Christmas box if it arrived before the big day but going to be much more picky in November.


----------



## tokkitokki (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally after lurking, joining this topic. I started in August with Luckybox 5 and ... i have a small tower of boxes. D: I've been trying really hard to avoid all brands I can get in NYC  (face shop, tony moly, nature republic), but... I definitely can't stop looking at the website! argh


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

I think memebox cured a lot of us of our addictions


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Mahsa Amen to that - this last month has put me off so much.  I ordered WTF and Foot Care on Black Friday because those 'the ones that got away' (also, I wanted to get rid the Memepoints I'd accumulated from the various issues) but that's it unless something amazing I think it's the final two I'll order.  

I've got plenty of stuff to work through anyway, my drawer is nearly full!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> @@Mahsa Amen to that - this last month has put me off so much. I ordered WTF and Foot Care on Black Friday because those 'the ones that got away' (also, I wanted to get rid the Memepoints I'd accumulated from the various issues) but that's it unless something amazing I think it's the final two I'll order.
> 
> I've got plenty of stuff to work through anyway, my drawer is nearly full!


I'm the same, I had 8 and 4 of them were spoiled and I got cpm2 repeats in 3 of them, I have 4 more to go, once those come and go and my points are used up I think it's over, I was becoming addicted, but now I just don't feel like I'm valued as a customer and that is the ultimate turn off


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

@Mahsa 

Look at it this way -


Every box I've received I've got within 10 days, or 3 days for express.  
The only issue I had _before_ Wine &amp; Cheese-gate was solved promptly and courteously with a very gracious apology their side
I've recommended them to other people
I've got only a couple of duplicates (and only one of those CPM2) and both of those I gave to my sister as I like the products and thought she would too
In fact, I've even bought a box as her Christmas present, because for some reason 4 turned up at once and we just sat there and opened box after box like we were 6 year olds with a sugar rush on the strength of what I'd received from them
I've liked or at least not actively hated anything in any of the boxes (apart from the item I've mentioned in spoilers).  No breakouts, nothing
Now though, I wouldn't be recommending them and I wouldn't be so quick to hand over my money after recent experiences.  Or so trusting. That's the problem - if customers, particularly early adopters feel under-valued, it damages their image long term. Their customer base is finite, and it's going to shrink if bad things keep happening and other people hear about the bad things.  They can't alienate customers and expect others to appear.  That's foolish and frankly, short-sighted.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

I agree with you @@thelavalampgirl

To be honest the only real problem I have (which for me is a big thing) I bought these boxes in good faith, looking at past boxes and the curation of them and I recieved boxes that were well below par, and obviously my good faith had been used to shift many repeat items that were not even popular in the first place.

In every area other than that (fingers crossed) I have not had a problem with this company, but I guess it's just feeling like I was pulled into the cpm2 and stock clearance aspect without wanting to. If I had ordered black Friday box, I would expect this, as Black Friday is in a way a clearance event for companies but not a box I ordered in September and have waited for for a long time with excitement.


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

There's definitely an emotional pull with the boxes which skews it.  If they were a subscription type service like BB5 or what have you I think people would just be more willing to chalk it up to 'a dodgy month'.  You choose your box, spend months waiting for them to despatch and then weeks to ship and you do want to feel your money and time is firstly not wasted, and secondly valued by the company.  It's an investment, and you do want it to be a good one.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes that's how I'm feeling at the moment


----------

